# [GUIDE][FIX]Fix SystemUpdateService wakelock on latest Google Play Services



## v7 (Mar 21, 2015)

*This is a fix for SystemUpdateService wakelock on latest Play Services update.*

*Requirements:*


Autostarts from F-Droid 
Root
Privacy Manager/AppOpsXposed
*Procedure:*


If you have a built-in privacy guard on your rom,disable WAKEUP and KEEP AWAKE of Google Play Services(recommended).If you don't have it, try AppOpsXposed
Open Autostarts and grand root access.
Search for SystemUpdateService and disable the following receivers

SystemUpdateService$ActiveReceiver
SystemUpdateService$Receiver
SystemUpdateService$SecretCodeReceiver


Now reboot the device and enter recovery
Wipe Dalvik Cache and Reboot
Recheck if the receivers stay disabled on reboot
*If you still have the wakelock.Try this *

If you have already disabled the update services using any other tools,you'll have to re enable them before trying this.
Now try the above fix.
Wipe Dalvik Cache and Reboot 
Now look for the wakelock.
Report Here

No more SystemUpdateService wakelocks 









Here's the screenshot after the fix.No more Google Play Services in battery stats.


----------



## shaggyskunk (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for your post - But I think that it's also device specific - I've got a Note 4 with the latest play services - The fix for not getting Deep Sleep was to toggle NFC off and on - Reboot. 
Sleeping like a baby - This fix has solved the play services issue for numerous other Note 4 owners running AOSP Roms & the latest play services.. ?

"Bye bye Sweet Canadian Moonshine" 
Sent from my SM-N910W8


----------



## v7 (Mar 21, 2015)

shaggyskunk said:


> Thanks for your post - But I think that it's also device specific - I've got a Note 4 with the latest play services - The fix for not getting Deep Sleep was to toggle NFC off and on - Reboot.
> Sleeping like a baby - This fix has solved the play services issue for numerous other Note 4 owners running AOSP Roms & the latest play services.. ?
> 
> "Bye bye Sweet Canadian Moonshine"
> Sent from my SM-N910W8

Click to collapse



This is specifically for fixing SystemUpdateService wakelock.
Anyway thanks for the info 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## beautifulsun (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm testing autostarts, but why entries are all doubled? with one I have to choose?


----------



## v7 (Mar 22, 2015)

beautifulsun said:


> I'm testing autostarts, but why entries are all doubled? with one I have to choose?

Click to collapse



Search for systemupdateservice and disable the services mentioned in the OP

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

I've installed Autostarts stand alone on Paranoid Android rom, based on Android 4.4.4 (Play Service 7.0.97), and i don't find the three services mentioned in OP. It's normal?


----------



## air001 (Mar 24, 2015)

Me too. On SP with PA 4.6 BETA2 (4.4.4)
But I can break down Play services wakelock with Wakelock Terminator.
And I get Google services wakelock.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

air001 said:


> Me too. On SP with PA 4.6 BETA2 (4.4.4)
> But I can break down Play services wakelock with Wakelock Terminator.
> And I get Google services wakelock.

Click to collapse



Paranoid Android is dead, Gapps of TKruzze are deads. I'm disappointed.


----------



## v7 (Mar 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've installed Autostarts stand alone on Paranoid Android rom, based on Android 4.4.4 (Play Service 7.0.97), and i don't find the three services mentioned in OP. It's normal?

Click to collapse



Open Autostarts and search for SystemUpdateService.You'll find the entries.And disable those.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Open Autostarts and search for SystemUpdateService.You'll find the entries.And disable those.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



I've sercherad, but i don't see the services. 
Can you post a screenshots?


----------



## v7 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here you go


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok, thanks for point explained.


----------



## v7 (Mar 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, thanks for point explained.

Click to collapse



Wanna thank me?? 
Hit thanks button 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## v7 (Mar 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, thanks for point explained.

Click to collapse



Hope you got it fixed..don't forget to wipe the Daivik Cache.It won't work if you skip that step.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## air001 (Mar 24, 2015)

What about Google services wakelock?


----------



## v7 (Mar 24, 2015)

air001 said:


> What about Google services wakelock?

Click to collapse



Post a screenshot or bbs log.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## air001 (Mar 24, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Post a screenshot or bbs log.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



I've disabled Receiver services but after dalvik cache wipe and reboot these turned back enabled. :/

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 24, 2015)

air001 said:


> I've disabled Receiver services but after dalvik cache wipe and reboot these turned back enabled. :/
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried any other fix to stop this wakelock before trying mine? If so, you should re enable the services before trying to block it via Autoruns.
And do this too..If you have a built-in privacy guard,use it to disable the WAKEUP and KEEP AWAKE for Google play services.If you don't have a privacy guard,then try AppOps.
After doing this,disable the update services,wipe Daivik Cache, reboot.And do a second reboot again.Then look for the wakelock.
Report here after that.This should fix it anyway.


----------



## air001 (Mar 24, 2015)

I've tried Wakelock Terminator but wakelock still remains.
Wakelock detector sometimes shows Google Play Services wakelock, sometimes shows Google Services (framework) wakelock.
I'm very confused.
I use Paranoid Android but I don't have privacy guard. In Play store I found 10+ App Op application. Which one do I have to use?

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 24, 2015)

air001 said:


> I've tried Wakelock Terminator but wakelock still remains.
> Wakelock detector sometimes shows Google Play Services wakelock, sometimes shows Google Services (framework) wakelock.
> I'm very confused.
> I use Paranoid Android but I don't have privacy guard. In Play store I found 10+ App Op application. Which one do I have to use?
> ...

Click to collapse



Try AppOps Xposed if you have a working Xposed Framework.

Sent from my Xperia ZR using Tapatalk


----------



## air001 (Mar 24, 2015)

Google Play services isn't listed in this app and Settings app is FC-ing.

I've tried another AppOps app which has listed the Google Play services and I can turn off the awake permission.
After that I tried to disable the receivers in Autostart but after wiping dalvik cache and two reboots all the receivers turns back to enabled status.


Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 24, 2015)

air001 said:


> Google Play services isn't listed in this app and Settings app is FC-ing.
> 
> I've tried another AppOps app which has listed the Google Play services and I can turn off the awake permission.
> After that I tried to disable the receivers in Autostart but after wiping dalvik cache and two reboots all the receivers turns back to enabled status.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which AppOps did you try?
Can you post the link here?

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## air001 (Mar 24, 2015)

It's App Ops by Lars Team from Play.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.findsdk.apppermission

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 24, 2015)

air001 said:


> It's App Ops by Lars Team from Play.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.findsdk.apppermission
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'd recommend using AppOpsXposed because I haven't tried others myself and can't tell which works and which doesn't.



Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## air001 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok I understand but AppOpsXposed doesn't show the Google Play services in its list. Therefore I can't disable the keep awake permission.

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

air001 said:


> Ok I understand but AppOpsXposed doesn't show the Google Play services in its list. Therefore I can't disable the keep awake permission.
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There's an option to include built in system entries.I think there's a menu on the top right corner which contains this option.I have used the app on several devices but can't look now because now I'm using the built-in privacy manager.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## air001 (Mar 25, 2015)

There isn't any menu.
But I could turn off systemupdateservice with Disable Service app.
But Google Play services wakelock still remains. See the screenshots!

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's the screenshot of AppOpsXposed.
Disable the two options shown in the screenshot.
Disabling with Disable Service won't work.


----------



## air001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is my screenshot about AppOpsXposed.

There is no menu for hidden apps and Google services aren't in list.
Thanks for trying to help but it doesn't work.

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

air001 said:


> Here is my screenshot about AppOpsXposed.
> 
> There is no menu for hidden apps and Google services aren't in list.
> Thanks for trying to help but it doesn't work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you show me the icon of your AppOps?
And do you have a working Xposed Framework?? 
This is the Appops I mentioned:http://dl-xda.xposed.info/modules/at.jclehner.appopsxposed_v12503_665c90.apk
Try this.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## air001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Here you go.

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

air001 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You have an older version of the app.Update it from Xposed Installer or from herehttp://dl-xda.xposed.info/modules/at.jclehner.appopsxposed_v12503_665c90.apk


----------



## air001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Xposed is working and I've downloaded and installed AppOps inside Xposed.

Edit:
I've installed your one.
It shows G.P.S. like other AppOps app but OP_ALARM_WAKEUP permission is missing, only Keep Awake have and it's disabled.


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

air001 said:


> Xposed is working and I've downloaded and installed AppOps inside Xposed.

Click to collapse



The latest version 1.25.3 can deny the GP services.According to your screenshot you have an older version ie;1.23.
Update to latest version 1.25.3 and try.


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

air001 said:


> Xposed is working and I've downloaded and installed AppOps inside Xposed.
> 
> Edit:
> I've installed your one.
> It shows G.P.S. like other AppOps app but OP_ALARM_WAKEUP permission is missing, only Keep Awake have and it's disabled.

Click to collapse



Can you post a screenshot of the GP inside the Appops? Let me see the available permissions.


----------



## air001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok fine..now you try my fix.Disable the services,Enter recovery,wipe only Daivik Cache and Reboot 

Sent from my Xperia ZR using Tapatalk


----------



## air001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nothing to say.
Disabled services in Autostart and after wipe and reboots everything remains in original state. Still wakelocking.

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

air001 said:


> Nothing to say.
> Disabled services in Autostart and after wipe and reboots everything remains in original state. Still wakelocking.
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm really sorry mate.I have tried my luck.Couldn't figure it out..I can't ask you to try it with another rom..else I would.
It may be device or rom related.Who knows.Still I would recommend a clean flash and one last try.
Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## hooliganx (Mar 25, 2015)

made a clean flash and... here, no problem.
What Im using... in my sig.
only disable in app opps/G.P.S.
wake up, keep awake and autostart.






*n5*_slim.ezio84-15.03.21_layered_gapps.15.03.17_
code.blue.r884_rd.1.16_v4a.2.3.4_twrp2.8.3.0_
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## air001 (Mar 25, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I'm really sorry mate.I have tried my luck.Couldn't figure it out..I can't ask you to try it with another rom..else I would.
> It may be device or rom related.Who knows.Still I would recommend a clean flash and one last try.
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Thanks everything you try. Maybe I'll try another rom.


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

air001 said:


> Thanks everything you try. Maybe I'll try another rom.

Click to collapse



Try and report here.Thanks

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## franatic08 (Mar 25, 2015)

Does this 'bug'  only appear on custom roms, or does it affect stock roms aswell?
Because if the second is true, then we might get a fix from Google, if not then I'm afraid it will stay unsquashed.

Thanks for sharing the solution, built in Privacy Guard option works for me.


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

franatic08 said:


> Does this 'bug'  only appear on custom roms, or does it affect stock roms aswell?
> Because if the second is true, then we might get a fix from Google, if not then I'm afraid it will stay unsquashed.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the solution, built in Privacy Guard option works for me.

Click to collapse



On all rooted android running latest Play Services I guess.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## beautifulsun (Mar 25, 2015)

Works for me but only if paired with CM privacy settings then stop Play Services. 
Another question, is Autostarts compatible along with Boot Manager?


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

beautifulsun said:


> Works for me but only if paired with CM privacy settings then stop Play Services.
> Another question, is Autostarts compatible along with Boot Manager?

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm using both .
BTW OP updated

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## EvilAaron (Mar 25, 2015)

CM11S on OnePlus One

Found this on redit yesterday minus the part about using Privacy Guard / AppOps and it didn't work. Found here today and seems to be working now, one question though.

Am I supposed to leave the 2 Google Play Services toggles in Privacy Guard (wake and keep awake) in the disabled position or re enable them once the receivers are disabled in Autostarts and dalvik wipe completed? Would these cause other Play Services tasks to not work/run?


----------



## v7 (Mar 25, 2015)

EvilAaron said:


> CM11S on OnePlus One
> 
> Found this on redit yesterday minus the part about using Privacy Guard / AppOps and it didn't work. Found here today and seems to be working now, one question though.
> 
> Am I supposed to leave the 2 Google Play Services toggles in Privacy Guard (wake and keep awake) in the disabled position or re enable them once the receivers are disabled in Autostarts and dalvik wipe completed? Would these cause other Play Services tasks to not work/run?

Click to collapse



No need to re enable the services again.Keep it as it is.It won't affect your Push or Playstore updates.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## EvilAaron (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank-You for the answer and thread.


----------



## v7 (Mar 26, 2015)

EvilAaron said:


> Thank-You for the answer and thread.

Click to collapse



I've been given a thanks button to help people like you who thank me 
Why waste the words?Press the button mate 
Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Cyclu (Mar 26, 2015)

air001 said:


> There isn't any menu.
> But I could turn off systemupdateservice with Disable Service app.
> But Google Play services wakelock still remains. See the screenshots!
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You have to disable the broadcast receivers and not the services, see below what I have to do to eradicate these wakelocks. 

I have received yesterday this bull... Play Service 7.0.97 update like everybody not deep sleep and these massive wakelocks:
Checkin Handoff, Event Log Handoff and SystemUpdateService (BBS screenshot) 

What surprise because I always disabled the above three services and the corresponding broadcast receivers on all my device since HTC HD2 without any problems, so now to not having the wakelocks we must re-enable thus services to stop the wakelocks, we walk on the head 

Personally I have to re-enable three services com.google.android.gms.checking.CheckinService
com.google.android.gms.checking.EventLogService additionally to com.google.android.gms.SystemUpdateService I had already disabled the corresponding receivers for the above services. 

With My Android Tools which I personally prefer over System Tuner 3C Toolbox Pro and others similar applications because it has very helpful search function also you can sort the app's by disabled and currently running state and under about screen we have the backup option for disabled components. 

So go to Service>Play Service to enable this service (first screenshot) and disable corresponding receivers (second screenshot) under Broadcast Receiver>Play Service. 

Always before searching tap full/short because without doing it can happens that we can't found all items. 

My Android Tools link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cn.wq.myandroidtools&hl=en

I see very often the people's recommend Disable Service app instead My Android Tools 
(developed by the same person) they are wrong because disabling only the service without broadcast receiver will cause even more wakelocks except since latest Play Services update Google has messed up the things now we have to enable the services and leave or disable if this is not already done the broadcast receivers to stops the wakelocks. WTF?:what:

Weird No? Because now it's completely opposite behavior and the massive wakelocks appear as if we have disabled only the service without the corresponding broadcast receivers. 

I also amplified with Amplify (I have set "Allow every" to 86400 seconds) this alarm com.google.android.gms.checkin.EventLogService$Receiver which has appeared after having re-enabled the above services.

So now my battery drainage is as before this unfortunate Play Service update.


----------



## v7 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> You have to disable the broadcast receivers and not the services, see below what I have to do to eradicate these wakelocks.
> 
> I have received yesterday this bull... Play Service 7.0.97 update like everybody not deep sleep and these massive wakelocks:
> Checkin Handoff, Event Log Handoff and SystemUpdateService (BBS screenshot)
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no wakelocks from GP Services.
You see the attached screenshot in OP.
It doesn't even show up in BBS.
And no counter wakelocks appeared after trying my fix.
You've posted BBS screenshot of 2 min usage.Post a log of atleast 1 hour of idle time.Let's see.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Cyclu (Mar 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I have no wakelocks from GP Services.
> You see the attached screenshot in OP.
> It doesn't even show up in BBS.
> And no counter wakelocks appeared after trying my fix.
> ...

Click to collapse



The BBS screenshot was taken after Play Service update and before I have done any change, for me these wakelocks also doesn't even show up in BBS. 

I have posted this screenshot only to show the problematic wakelocks.

I know and have already leaved my device in idle time over night after Play Service update to discover the next day that I have losted 45% of battery that because I had the massive wakelocks and not deep sleep, but for me it was sufficient (after receiving the update during the day and rebooted the device) to know right away that there is a problem, even with only 2 min of idle time, 36 seconds of wakelocks time it's much.


----------



## zer0lab.dev (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm gonna read this whole thread later 'cause I have the same issue on my Nexus 7 2012 with Paranoid Android 4.6 (KitKat). I chose to use a 4.4.4 ROM here because all Lollipop ROMs are not smooth as I want, so better stay with KitKat on this device.. 
I disabled the SystemUpdateService with Disable Service because I wanted to remove the Update Found notification by Google. I don't know why it was here, I never had such an issue in the past,  but that's not the point now.. 
This morning I noticed the the tablet never went in Deep Sleep this night, and the reason is the wakelock SystemUpdateService.. 
As I said I'll read the thread to find the most updated solution, but for now I have a question: I noticed that I have 2 SystemUpdateService services, one in the Google Play Services and one in Google Services Framework.. What are those 2 different services needed for? Are both related to OTA firmware updates? 

Thanks guys..


----------



## v7 (Mar 26, 2015)

zer0lab.dev said:


> I'm gonna read this whole thread later 'cause I have the same issue on my Nexus 7 2012 with Paranoid Android 4.6 (KitKat). I chose to use a 4.4.4 ROM here because all Lollipop ROMs are not smooth as I want, so better stay with KitKat on this device..
> I disabled the SystemUpdateService with Disable Service because I wanted to remove the Update Found notification by Google. I don't know why it was here, I never had such an issue in the past,  but that's not the point now..
> This morning I noticed the the tablet never went in Deep Sleep this night, and the reason is the wakelock SystemUpdateService..
> As I said I'll read the thread to find the most updated solution, but for now I have a question: I noticed that I have 2 SystemUpdateService services, one in the Google Play Services and one in Google Services Framework.. What are those 2 different services needed for? Are both related to OTA firmware updates?
> ...

Click to collapse



Disabling the services using Disable Service can actually cause the wakelock to be wild.
Follow my method to disable the receivers,not the service itself and thus fire the wakelock.
BTW disabling the service stops the OTA updates.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## mafiastyle (Mar 26, 2015)

App Ops not run on 5.1? Thanks


----------



## v7 (Mar 26, 2015)

mafiastyle said:


> App Ops not run on 5.1? Thanks

Click to collapse



AppOpsXposed won't work on 5.1 because Xposed is not compatible with 5.1.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## zer0lab.dev (Mar 26, 2015)

So I follow steps from OP and the results is good for wakelock issues but negative for the OTA Update Notification.. 
I'm actually on Paranoid Android 4.4.4 and I have a really annoying notification about a system update (stock 5.0.2): naturally I don't want to update and I could not update cause I'm on a totally different ROM! I presume this issue is caused by the different OTA service Google actually uses: I checked with Disable Service applications and my ROM has SystemUpdateService service disabled for Google Services Framework; I assume that Google do not use this app anymore to check and notify about system update, and this is the reason why the ROM does not stop the update.. 

Yesterday I disabled the SUS service also for Play Services application and I was able to stop notification that way, but then this morning I noticed a big big battery drain caused by that same service! 
So I enabled it again and followed the steps from OP: wakelock are gone but the OTA notification is back again!! Can't believe it..  
I think that the update notification is back because the ActiveReceiver receiver does not stay disabled after a reboot (I also clear cache and davilk at the first reboot). The other two receivers stay disabled, but ActiveReceiver one does not.. 

Any idea, pliz? 
Thanks for paying attention and sorry if this is a pretty long post: I wanted to explain everything good.. 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## davboc (Mar 26, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> So go to Service>Play Service to enable this service (first screenshot) and disable corresponding receivers (second screenshot) under Broadcast Receiver>Play Service.

Click to collapse



I follow this, indeed the wakelock stop immediatly after re-enable the first service. The problem is that at every reboot the service is disabled and the wakelock restart. How I can fix this?


----------



## EvilAaron (Mar 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I've been given a thanks button to help people like you who thank me
> Why waste the words?Press the button mate
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



 Well I did press the "Thanks" button in original post, but since words are worthless for you I will press it some more lol.


----------



## v7 (Mar 27, 2015)

davboc said:


> I follow this, indeed the wakelock stop immediatly after re-enable the first service. The problem is that at every reboot the service is disabled and the wakelock restart. How I can fix this?

Click to collapse



Have you not read the OP yet?

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## davboc (Mar 27, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Have you not read the OP yet?
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Sure, I read it, but those receivers are yet disabled on my S2. The only way to stop the wakelock is to enable the SystemUpdateService, but the problem is present again at the next restart....


----------



## zer0lab.dev (Mar 27, 2015)

So I finally got it! 
I had the same issues last user reported and even the user @air001 in the first posts: I'm on Paranoid Android 4.6 beta 6 and

1. The AppOppsXposed 1.25.3 doesn't provide WAKE UP option for any application.. 
2. The ActiveService service always was enabled again after davilk cache wipes and reboots.. 

Before doing all that I used Disable Service to kill the OTA updates notification, but I enabled all services before trying this tip.

So I tried to also use MyAndroidTools together with Autostarts.. I disabled our well know broadcast services and reboot; I did it three times 'cause I always found them enabled again, but at the end I success!!! Don't know which application finally solve the issue, but now it works and I'm happy! 
???????????


Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 27, 2015)

davboc said:


> Sure, I read it, but those receivers are yet disabled on my S2. The only way to stop the wakelock is to enable the SystemUpdateService, but the problem is present again at the next restart....

Click to collapse



Disabling the service with Disable Service won't work.Try this..re enable the service using Disable Service and the receivers using Autoruns.Reboot device.Then try my fix.Reboot to recovery, wipe Daivik Cache and reboot.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Cyclu (Mar 27, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Disabling the service with Disable Service won't work.Try this..re enable the service using Disable Service and the receivers using Autoruns.Reboot device.Then try my fix.Reboot to recovery, wipe Daivik Cache and reboot.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



That is not completely true, only for some it appears that disabling the services doesn't survive a reboot (read some post in the below link),  personally I never had this problem, but davboc has the opposite behavior, for he enabling the service doesn't survive the reboot, which is very weird, I never saw that. 




davboc said:


> I follow this, indeed the wakelock stop immediatly after re-enable the first service. The problem is that at every reboot the service is disabled and the wakelock restart. How I can fix this?

Click to collapse




Follow this link for Tasker solution, personally I have no need to do this, fortunately because I don't like Tasker it's not intuitive and very complicated. 

Have you for sure disabled corresponding broadcast receivers?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/par...oogle-apps-t2943900/post59350828#post59350828

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




zer0lab.dev said:


> So I finally got it!
> I had the same issues last user reported and even the user @air001 in the first posts: I'm on Paranoid Android 4.6 beta 6 and
> 
> 1. The AppOppsXposed 1.25.3 doesn't provide WAKE UP option for any application..
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have to use three applications, My Android Tools is sufficient, the two others app's are redundant in this case.

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

@vaisakh7 The the wakelocks in question still appear in BetterBatteryStats uncheck filter stats in BBS settings, they are minimal but still there. I don't have the screenshot from BBS but see in the Wakelock Detector screenshot in which they are not filtered. 

I have completely eradicated these wakelocks when I amplified this alarm "com.android.android.gms.checkinEventLogService$Receiver" I set for it in Amplify "Allow every" 86400 seconds (24h)


----------



## v7 (Mar 27, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> That is not completely true, only for some it appears that disabling the services doesn't survive a reboot (read some post in the below link),  personally I never had this problem, but davboc has the opposite behavior, for he enabling the service doesn't survive the reboot, which is very weird, I never saw that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll check for that wakelock in BBS.I'll report later.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## beautifulsun (Mar 27, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Yeah I'm using both .
> BTW OP updated
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Fine. But why if I freeze an app in Boot Manager then is not freezed in Autostarts and viceversa? Is a bit confusing.


----------



## v7 (Mar 27, 2015)

beautifulsun said:


> Fine. But why if I freeze an app in Boot Manager then is not freezed in Autostarts and viceversa? Is a bit confusing.

Click to collapse



I think in Autostarts we disable the receivers of an app while in BootManager we prevent the app itself from running during startup.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## brolic925t (Mar 28, 2015)

Uhhh anyone else's google music pausing the music while the screen is off after doing this?

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

Like trying to skip a track, the song won't start till the screen gets turned on


----------



## v7 (Mar 28, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> That is not completely true, only for some it appears that disabling the services doesn't survive a reboot (read some post in the below link),  personally I never had this problem, but davboc has the opposite behavior, for he enabling the service doesn't survive the reboot, which is very weird, I never saw that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I left my phone idle for few hours and checked for the wakelock in BBS with filter off.I can't find even a single wakeup from SystemUpdateService.I'll post the screenshot later.

EditCyclu Here's the log.Check it yourself

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## v7 (Mar 28, 2015)

zer0lab.dev said:


> So I follow steps from OP and the results is good for wakelock issues but negative for the OTA Update Notification..
> I'm actually on Paranoid Android 4.4.4 and I have a really annoying notification about a system update (stock 5.0.2): naturally I don't want to update and I could not update cause I'm on a totally different ROM! I presume this issue is caused by the different OTA service Google actually uses: I checked with Disable Service applications and my ROM has SystemUpdateService service disabled for Google Services Framework; I assume that Google do not use this app anymore to check and notify about system update, and this is the reason why the ROM does not stop the update..
> 
> Yesterday I disabled the SUS service also for Play Services application and I was able to stop notification that way, but then this morning I noticed a big big battery drain caused by that same service!
> ...

Click to collapse



OTA notification can be stopped by disabling SUS.But disabling it actually cause the wakelock.I assume that it is ROM specific.Another Paranoid user had also reported this.I'll recommend to disablle the ActiveReceiver again and do an daivik wipe only.If that doesn't work,then am helpless.


----------



## zer0lab.dev (Mar 28, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> OTA notification can be stopped by disabling SUS.But disabling it actually cause the wakelock.I assume that it is ROM specific.Another Paranoid user had also reported this.I'll recommend to disablle the ActiveReceiver again and do an daivik wipe only.If that doesn't work,then am helpless.

Click to collapse



Hey mate, thanks a lot for your help, but that was my first post here in this thread.. As you can read a few post below I finally succeeded to remove both OTA notification both wakelock issues!
Really don't know how 'cause how @air001 reported in the first posts after wiping davilk cache and rebooting the ActiveService receiver always went back to its original state.. So I tried to also use MyAndroidTools app and after some reboots it finally worked! 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 28, 2015)

zer0lab.dev said:


> Hey mate, thanks a lot for your help, but that was my first post here in this thread.. As you can read a few post below I finally succeeded to remove both OTA notification both wakelock issues!
> Really don't know how 'cause how @air001 reported in the first posts after wiping davilk cache and rebooting the ActiveService receiver always went back to its original state.. So I tried to also use MyAndroidTools app and after some reboots it finally worked!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Good to hear from you 
I'm glad it worked.


----------



## Cyclu (Mar 28, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I left my phone idle for few hours and checked for the wakelock in BBS with filter off.I can't find even a single wakeup from SystemUpdateService.I'll post the screenshot later.
> 
> EditCyclu Here's the log.Check it yourself
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



I have checked your log, exactly not trace of these wakelocks. 
Good for you

Strange that we have these different results with the same version of Play Service,  probably because different Rom and setup, justly yesterday I got an PS update to version 7.0.99 we'll see what Mr.Google have prepared for us this time. 

I saw in your BBS log that you have analytics service enabled, go to Service>Play Service in My Android Tools and disable it, it will be good for a little for your battery and many for your privacy (see the screenshot) don't forgot disable it after each PS update, because it's automatically re-enabled, it's the only one that is re-enabled after PS updating at least for me I am wary of generalizing the things now.


----------



## v7 (Mar 28, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> I have checked your log, exactly not trace of these wakelocks.
> Good for you
> 
> Strange that we have these different results with the same version of Play Service,  probably because different Rom and setup, justly yesterday I got an PS update to version 7.0.99 we'll see what Mr.Google have prepared for us this time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info  
I disabled analytics service with Disable Service :thumbup:

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## kurtextrem (Mar 28, 2015)

In the CM Bug tracker "Wakelock Terminator" (play store, xposed module) was mentioned to bring that wakelock under control. Did some try that?
Also.. why is there no one who could "simply" write an xposed module just for the purpose of disabling this wakelock.. would be more convenient.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> I have checked your log, exactly not trace of these wakelocks.
> Good for you
> 
> Strange that we have these different results with the same version of Play Service,  probably because different Rom and setup, justly yesterday I got an PS update to version 7.0.99 we'll see what Mr.Google have prepared for us this time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any way to use Tasker to automatically disable with a command task, I tried but the response is red, some error is happening with the process.


----------



## davboc (Mar 28, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> Follow this link for Tasker solution, personally I have no need to do this, fortunately because I don't like Tasker it's not intuitive and very complicated.
> 
> Have you for sure disabled corresponding broadcast receivers?

Click to collapse



indeed I prefer to enable the service at every boot, until there is a real solution for this... 

Yes I'm sure, broadcast receivers are disabled.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 29, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> .... yesterday I got an PS update to version 7.0.99 we'll see what Mr.Google have prepared for us this time...

Click to collapse



Likewise as to this Play Services update to 7.0.99. Sadly B00-gle still wake-locking. CM11/KK 4.4.4. At least in CM, Privacy Guard can be used keep the service from waking the phone without disabling the service entirely.


----------



## ziggyke (Mar 29, 2015)

@vaisakh7
Thanks for these outlined steps so my battery could hold up at least a day instead of couple hours.
I think you made a typo in the OP.


> Now reboot the device and enter recovery
> Wipe Daivik Cache and Reboot
> Recheck if the receivers stay disabled on reboot

Click to collapse



It should say: "Wipe Dalvik Cache" instead of "Wipe Daivik Cache".

In the "Privacy Guard" I've also the possibility to disable "auto start", see added screenshots.
I disabled this and then checked with the app "autostarts" and when I searched for "SystemUpdateService" everything was already disabled.
So I think the steps to perform with autostarts only is needed when not being able to disable "auto start" in the "privacy guard" or for ROM's that don't have the "privacy guard" at all.

And it is working like a charm! :good::victory:


----------



## v7 (Mar 29, 2015)

ziggyke said:


> @vaisakh7
> Thanks for these outlined steps so my battery could hold up at least a day instead of couple hours.
> I think you made a typo in the OP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey I messed up with the letters,sorry for that. 
I know that Autostarts won't be needed if you can disable using Privacy Guard. But not all roms have built in Privacy Guard and on some devices there is no option to disable Auto Start.That's why I made a general solution.


----------



## ninjaturtle76 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks, it's nice having my battery back.


----------



## Kockowan (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello,
KitKat 4.4.4 (MackayRom 4.9.13) with Google Play Services 7.0.99:

I did disable in Autostarts the only active SystemUpdateService in 'Secret Code entered' (pls refer to screenshot), did clean Dalvik cache in recovery, reboot.
=> SystemUpdateService in 'Secret Code entered' is still not active after rebooting. 

So is there any need for further activities like Privacy Manager/AppOpsXposed?

Thx + regards!


----------



## v7 (Mar 30, 2015)

Kockowan said:


> Hello,
> KitKat 4.4.4 (MackayRom 4.9.13) with Google Play Services 7.0.99:
> 
> I did disable in Autostarts the only active SystemUpdateService in 'Secret Code entered' (pls refer to screenshot), did clean Dalvik cache in recovery, reboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Read OP.
SecretCodeReceiver must stay disabled.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Kockowan (Mar 30, 2015)

Kockowan said:


> KitKat 4.4.4 (MackayRom 4.9.13) with Google Play Services 7.0.99:

Click to collapse



Ok, I got it fixed by:
"In app ops, set _wake up_ and _keep awake_ permissions for google play services to deny. "
Pls refer for screenshot to: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2529461&page=287#post59775322
Thx + regards.


----------



## poodleDoo (Mar 30, 2015)

@vaisakh7
Kudos to you sir!
I tried Amplify, Disable Service and whatnot to stop this crazy wakelock.
Your solution got my Nexus 5 into deep sleep as it had not been in weeks!


----------



## Takamoto (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi,I'm on jb 4.1.1 root and I can't to have app ops(4.3+). I tryed xprivacy xposed and lbe security master but those two haven't option for disable "wake up" and "keep awake"..any solution?


----------



## v7 (Mar 31, 2015)

Takamoto said:


> Hi,I'm on jb 4.1.1 root and I can't to have app ops(4.3+). I tryed xprivacy xposed and lbe security master but those two haven't option for disable "wake up" and "keep awake"..any solution?

Click to collapse



I can't find a permission manager for 4.1 JB.
Try this.Use DisableService to enable "systemupdateservice".Open the app and in system entries you'll find Google Play Services.There you can find the service.This must block the wakelock.But you'll have to re enable the service after every reboot.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Hinterecke (Mar 31, 2015)

Found a solution posted by a Brad Hudson which works fine in Pac-rom on galaxy s3 mini and probably wil work in any rom with init.d support. I am new here and not allowed to post outside links so please google "systemupdateservice+wakelock+tasker+solution+Dimitris+Psallidas" if you want to see the thread where i found this solution.
Created userinit.sh in /data/local, gave it all the rwx permissions and pasted this in it;


```
#!/system/bin/sh
pm enable com.google.android.gms/.update.SystemUpdateService
pm disable com.google.android.gms/.update.SystemUpdateService﻿
```

Tested it first with the disable line commented out and after reboot checked in myandroidtools if systemupdateservice was running, and it was. No need to completely stop all google services from working.


----------



## v7 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hinterecke said:


> Found a solution posted by a Brad Hudson which works fine in Pac-rom on galaxy s3 mini and probably wil work in any rom with init.d support. I am new here and not allowed to post outside links so please google "systemupdateservice+wakelock+tasker+solution+Dimitris+Psallidas" if you want to see the thread where i found this solution.
> Created userinit.sh in /data/local, gave it all the rwx permissions and pasted this in it;
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why mess up with complex tasker when you have a simple solution? 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Hinterecke (Mar 31, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Why mess up with complex tasker when you have a simple solution?
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



If you mean Brad' s solution then because it probably doesn't work for everyone, see the picture. 
But for me it worked, just created his userinit.sh script in /data/local et voila.. 
View attachment 3238314


----------



## v7 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hinterecke said:


> If you mean Brad' s solution then because it probably doesn't work for everyone, see the picture.
> But for me it worked, just created his userinit.sh script in /data/local et voila..
> View attachment 3238314

Click to collapse



Its good for you


----------



## Hinterecke (Mar 31, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Its good for you

Click to collapse



It is 
So I can let the rest of google's services stay awake to let them happily go on killing my battery..


----------



## v7 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hinterecke said:


> It is
> So I can let the rest of google's services stay awake to let them happily go on killing my battery..

Click to collapse



I hate these Play Services running on background without much purpose.The only thing the do is to drain the battery as fast as possible.:banghead:
Why the engineers at Google update these Play Services?To increase bugs?maybe 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Hinterecke (Mar 31, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I hate these Play Services running on background without much purpose.The only thing the do is to drain the battery as fast as possible.:banghead:
> Why the engineers at Google update these Play Services?To increase bugs?maybe
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Don't know and i hate the drain as well so i amplify a lot of them, but i don't know what effect keeping them al sleeping would have on things such as my GPS navigation.


----------



## v7 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hinterecke said:


> Don't know and i hate the drain as well so i amplify a lot of them, but i don't know what effect keeping them al sleeping would have on things such as my GPS navigation.

Click to collapse



I've amplified a few only.I had almost every bad service amplified a while ago.And I broke something like GPS and push.So I reverted the changes.I saw a battery guide here at the forum,followed it and now I'm a happy man.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Hinterecke (Mar 31, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I've amplified a few only.I had almost every bad service amplified a while ago.And I broke something like GPS and push.So I reverted the changes.I saw a battery guide here at the forum,followed it and now I'm a happy man.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Tried a lot of things from this forum and Greenify and Amplify became my battery's best friends but amplify indeed can have some strange effects, on stock rom (Samsung s3 mini) amplifying GCoreFlp made google play services crash all the time and now on pac rom it's okay. Funny stuff.
But keeping google services from waking up doesn't have negative influences on your GPS if you're using apps like runtastic road bike?


----------



## pasionporelrojo (Apr 1, 2015)

After a lot of non-successful other ways to fix it (I've been in lot of forums/posts trying to get rid of battery drain), I've been able to stop "systemupdateservice" drain because of this post.

A million of thanks for your help


----------



## josephiskandar (Apr 2, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> You have to disable the broadcast receivers and not the services, see below what I have to do to eradicate these wakelocks.
> 
> I have received yesterday this bull... Play Service 7.0.97 update like everybody not deep sleep and these massive wakelocks:
> Checkin Handoff, Event Log Handoff and SystemUpdateService (BBS screenshot)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for these advices! My phone was basically never going idle, now it is going idle again which has amazingly improved my battery life 

Google Play Services enabled:
•	CheckinService
•	EventLogService
•	SystemUpdateService

Google Play broascast receivers disabled:
•	CheckinService$ActiveReceiver
•	SystemUpdateService$ActiveReceiver
•	SystemUpdateService$Receiver
•	SystemUpdateService$SecretCodeReceiver

What about these broadcast receivers? I left them activated for now (see screenshot):
•	CheckinService$ImposeReceiver
•	CheckinService$Receiver
•	CheckinService$SecretCodeReceiver
•	CheckinService$TriggerReceiver

Also, I don’t really know what a broadcast receiver is. What phone functionalities are affected by disabling all these SystemUpdateService and CheckinService broadcast receivers ? Is it fine to completely disabling them, or would it be better to use Amplify to limit them?

Note: SystemUpdateService was disabled at every reboot, so I used the Tasker profile you linked. It has two actions on boot, one to enable and one to disable SystemUpdateService, which is probably for a slightly different problem than mine. I personally only left the command to enable it on Boot, which is working.


----------



## Cyclu (Apr 2, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> Thanks a lot for these advices! My phone was basically never going idle, now it is going idle again which has amazingly improved my battery life
> 
> Google Play Services enabled:
> •	CheckinService
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad it worked for you

The broadcast receivers are very well explained here:
http://www.vogella.com/tutorials/AndroidBroadcastReceiver/article.html

The SystemUpdateService broadcast receivers and corresponding service are responsible for OTA updating, I personally don't use it anymore, because I have a custom ROM, so I have disabled these broadcast receivers completely. So is better disabling them if you don't want use the OTA.

About CheckinService broadcast receivers:
Google Checkin is the service responsible for sending to google the data in /data/system/dropbox. Crash dumps, lastkmesg, dmesg, full logcat dumps are in here. On Google Checkin (Open up Play Store, Sync gmail, Login to a Google service) this data is synced.
Disable them completely, it also will be much better for your privacy.

I also have amplified this alarm (Check if it appers for you in Better Battery Stats) "com.google.android.gms.checkin.EventLogService$Receiver", which has appeared after renabling the "CheckinService" service, even if the corresponding receiver was disabled, which is very bizarre.
I have set for it in Amplify "Allow every" 86400 (24h).


----------



## TimberW (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

This wake lock is killing my phone, at the moment, the method describes works. My phone will go into deepsleep. But if I charge my phone, then the wakelock will continue and it won't go into deepsleep 

If I restart the phone, it is able to go into deepsleep again. Is anyone experiencing this as well?


----------



## kurtextrem (Apr 7, 2015)

Simplest solution:
- Xposed
- Wakelock Terminator
Search for the play services, filter: "SystemUpdateService". Done.


----------



## HeathenMan (Apr 8, 2015)

this works perfect. lost 1%/Hour on sleep

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> *This is a fix for SystemUpdateService wakelock on latest Play Services update.*
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






This is new and does not let phone go to deep sleep, reverted all and still have it working constantly, any suggestions?


----------



## v7 (Apr 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This is new and does not let phone go to deep sleep, reverted all and still have it working constantly, any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Try amplifying it.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Cyclu (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This is new and does not let phone go to deep sleep, reverted all and still have it working constantly, any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I have also had this wakelock, you have to enable this service: com.google.android.gms.checkin.EventLogService (first screenshot) and disable the corresponding broadcast receivers (second screenshot). 

Additionally I have used Amplify to amplify this alarm (third screenshot) which appeared after activating the above service. 

See my post @51 for more info.


----------



## lost_ (Apr 9, 2015)

kurtextrem said:


> Simplest solution:
> - Xposed
> - Wakelock Terminator
> Search for the play services, filter: "SystemUpdateService". Done.

Click to collapse



OP should include this as an alternative. This works.

I've tried privacy guard, disabling the receivers and rebooted, cleaning dalvik and cache, etc a few times, all to no effect. Using Wakelock Terminator occurred to me early on, but I haven't used it in over 9 months because it wasn't reliably blocking some alarms. I guess WT works best for partial wakelock likes the ones caused by SystemUpdateService.


----------



## alan-31 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have AOKP which is basically dead because there's no one working on it now and SystemUpdateService stays active no matter what. I've tried everything, Auto starts, Xposed, wake lock terminator and the service still keeps the phone awake 100% of the time and draining the battery.

Sick and tired of Google doing this bull**** and not giving control to the user.


----------



## HeathenMan (Apr 10, 2015)

alan-31 said:


> I have AOKP which is basically dead because there's no one working on it now and SystemUpdateService stays active no matter what. I've tried everything, Auto starts, Xposed, wake lock terminator and the service still keeps the phone awake 100% of the time and draining the battery.
> 
> Sick and tired of Google doing this bull**** and not giving control to the user.

Click to collapse



What about modify of gplay services with lucky patcher? just use the excludes from 'insane battery life' thread

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eranyanay (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Im running CM11 on my phone and started suffering from the SystemUpdateService.
during my attempts to solve it, I ended up with no SUS wakelocks, but with RILJ wakelocks, constantly!
Is there anything I can do about it?
they disappear only when phone is charging


----------



## v7 (Apr 11, 2015)

eranyanay said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im running CM11 on my phone and started suffering from the SystemUpdateService.
> during my attempts to solve it, I ended up with no SUS wakelocks, but with RILJ wakelocks, constantly!
> Is there anything I can do about it?
> they disappear only when phone is charging

Click to collapse



Use amplify to limit RILJ

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## eranyanay (Apr 11, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Use amplify to limit RILJ
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Doesnt it require Xposed?
I dont have it...Im also running in ART mode.


----------



## ocd_amp (Apr 11, 2015)

This method does not work. Tried it all. Autostarts, Disable Service, AppOps method (Carbon ROM AppOps is different than the one in Cyanogenmod 11) Nothing worked. Then I got Script Manager, and created a script. There are threads all over XDA about this.


----------



## v7 (Apr 11, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> This method does not work. Tried it all. Autostarts, Disable Service, AppOps method (Carbon ROM AppOps is different than the one in Cyanogenmod 11) Nothing worked. Then I got Script Manager, and created a script. There are threads all over XDA about this.

Click to collapse



It may not work for you but for others including me :thumbup:

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## ocd_amp (Apr 11, 2015)

If your ROM does not have init.d support, the best thing you guys can do is make a Script that autoruns on boot. 

The problem is, CM 11 devs decided it was a good idea to stop Google Play Services auto update. So Google decided to Nuke CM and Any other ROM that attempts to stop Google's systemupdateservice

Google wants to kill off Custom ROM development and are heading towards an Apple like Walled garden type approach.

If Google were buying us free batteries and free electricity I wouldn't have so much of a problem with this but this particular incident has made me extremely furious. I am sure others feel my sentiment, so I apologize if it seemed like I was renouncing your method. I am not. Anything anyone does to help each other here is very much appreciated. 

Let's try to find out Exactly HOW Cm based roms disable the systemupdateservice in the first place so that we can stop it from happening at boot rather than "RE-Enabling" this service using Script Manager or any other extra stuff. Thanks Vaisakh!

Forgot to include the thread I got it from, so credit goes to him and many others like him - So far it is working, but please do try the EASIEST methods first and if everything works, leave it alone. Note, this does not just apply to Carbon ROM, but any Cyanogenmod 11 based ROM. AFAIK CM has fixed this in CM12.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/optimus-l9/general/carbonrom-wakelock-systemupdateservice-t3059218



vaisakh7 said:


> It may not work for you but for others including me :thumbup:
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse


----------



## NetBender (Apr 11, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> This method does not work. Tried it all. Autostarts, Disable Service, AppOps method (Carbon ROM AppOps is different than the one in Cyanogenmod 11) Nothing worked. Then I got Script Manager, and created a script. There are threads all over XDA about this.

Click to collapse



The method worked for a week until today. Have you found another way?


----------



## v7 (Apr 12, 2015)

NetBender said:


> The method worked for a week until today. Have you found another way?

Click to collapse



I can't figure out how this wakelock is returning after applying my fix.The fact is that after applying the fix I've never seen a trace of the wakelock not even after turning off filter stats in BBS.As long as my phone gets to sleep,I won't find another solution.My fix works for me(maybe I'm lucky) 
Here's the dump I pulled out today.


----------



## ocd_amp (Apr 12, 2015)

So here's the real question...

WHERE is this Code within the CM and CM based ROMS that disables SystemUpdateService at boot?


----------



## v7 (Apr 12, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> So here's the real question...
> 
> WHERE is this Code within the CM and CM based ROMS that disables SystemUpdateService at boot?

Click to collapse



The commit says that they fixed it for CM12.But still there are people suffering from the wakelock.BTW I don't know about CM11.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 12, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> The commit says that they fixed it for CM12.But still there are people suffering from the wakelock.BTW I don't know about CM11.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



CM11 has not been patched for this wakelock but the following fix has remained effective.

[EDIT - correcting a few items below]
Privacy 
Privacy Guard
Google Play services
Wake up - denied
Keep awake - denied
Auto start - denied

CM11 2/16/15 nightly Moto Atrix HD (MB886) with no other utilities managing services.


----------



## eranyanay (Apr 12, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Use amplify to limit RILJ

Click to collapse



Does it require xposed? Can I run it on mokee (cm11 based) with ART?
isnt there any alternative way?


----------



## v7 (Apr 12, 2015)

eranyanay said:


> Does it require xposed? Can I run it on mokee (cm11 based) with ART?
> isnt there any alternative way?

Click to collapse



Does your rom have an inbuilt privacy manager? If so,then that'll do.

Edit :Sorry wrong quote.
You can't install Xposed on KK ART 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## eranyanay (Apr 12, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Does your rom have an inbuilt privacy manager? If so,then that'll do.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Yes, I have Privacy Guard, Can I just go to "Phone" and cancel "Wake up" & "Keep Awake" without causing any dangerous behavior with phone calls (while asleep maybe and dialer needs to wakeup phone and show the call activity?) ?


----------



## v7 (Apr 12, 2015)

eranyanay said:


> Yes, I have Privacy Guard, Can I just go to "Phone" and cancel "Wake up" & "Keep Awake" without causing any dangerous behavior with phone calls (while asleep maybe and dialer needs to wakeup phone and show the call activity?) ?

Click to collapse



Read post above your's.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## eranyanay (Apr 12, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Read post above your's.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



I see it, I couldnt understand if privacy guard with "Allow wakeup" & "Keep awake" disabled in "Phone" app is enough to reduce RILJ, and if its not causing any weird behavior with incoming calls?
Because the only alternative ive got is to switch to dalvik & install xposed & amplify


----------



## v7 (Apr 12, 2015)

eranyanay said:


> I see it, I couldnt understand if privacy guard with "Allow wakeup" & "Keep awake" disabled in "Phone" app is enough to reduce RILJ, and if its not causing any weird behavior with incoming calls?
> Because the only alternative ive got is to switch to dalvik & install xposed & amplify

Click to collapse



I think you should go with the latter option.
Turning off Keep Awake and Wakeup in "Phone" may cause issues.Switch to Dalvik and try my fix.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## ocd_amp (Apr 12, 2015)

I think the best method would be to find out if we can get that CM patch and patch it into our ROMS. As far as I know, Custom ROMS Disable systemupdateservice, but, with Script Manager and the script to enable it, seems to put the phone into sleep. I do not know about RIL interface wake locks but from what I have noticed, it stays at 1-2%. So as long as Google Services is allowed to do its thing, it seems to be alright, and the phone goes into Deep Sleep. So the Script Manager method has worked. However, the fact that we have to install a third party program just to run a 1 line script, seems like an awful waste of resource and just another program having to start with the ROM. 

I re-iterate that we need to find exactly WHERE in the ROM does SystemUpdateService gets disabled, and enable that. I believe it is in one of the JAR but I could be wrong, since Google Update still works even when SystemUpdateService is disabled. Proof being I flashed an older backup but GMS Core got updated even with the service disabled.


----------



## NetBender (Apr 12, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I can't figure out how this wakelock is returning after applying my fix.The fact is that after applying the fix I've never seen a trace of the wakelock not even after turning off filter stats in BBS.As long as my phone gets to sleep,I won't find another solution.My fix works for me(maybe I'm lucky)
> Here's the dump I pulled out today.

Click to collapse



I'm on Liquidsmooth 3.2 (last updated in November) so this may also be a ROM issue (in my case).
I resolved with the first method described here: OnePlus Forum.


----------



## ocd_amp (Apr 12, 2015)

NetBender: I used Script Manager and a 1 line script. So this program starts with the ROM and runs the a few seconds later. Its not the most efficient way but so far it works. CM is not interested in patching this and None of the ROMS based on CM11 have released any patch for us. The problem is Google wants control, and these ROMS tried to bypass it without allowing the user to have any input in whether they want this or not. 
So we are all still searching for THE best solution, and so far everything else is just a band aid. Install this, install that...Really not efficient. My CM11 seems to works with the AppOps method. But CarbonROM does not. 



NetBender said:


> I'm on Liquidsmooth 3.2 (last updated in November) so this may also be a ROM issue (in my case).
> I resolved with the first method described here: OnePlus Forum.

Click to collapse


----------



## NetBender (Apr 12, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> NetBender: I installed ScriptManager - I found that solution at the same OnePlus forum you saw. I just wanted to know are you using Method 1, 2, or 3?

Click to collapse



I'm using the first method at the moment.
When i'll find a few spare minutes, i'll try the second one so i can disable once for all the ongoing Tasker service (it's only 10MB but my Galaxy Nexus needs all the RAM that i can give to it).


----------



## ocd_amp (Apr 13, 2015)

*Update: Problem solved*

Everyone please go here and thank him. He has eliminated Wake Locks from Google Play Services.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/one...mod-google-play-services-update-wake-t3078082

This solves the problem. Make sure to Force Stop, Delete Data, then Flash this, Wipe Dalvik/Data

Scripts, Extra Programs, Xpose, etc, Not needed anymore.


----------



## DeadlyByNite (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes! Finally a fix worth my while! Thanks a million!


----------



## ocd_amp (Apr 15, 2015)

Anytime. That's why we are all here. Pass it forward.



DeadlyByNite said:


> Yes! Finally a fix worth my while! Thanks a million!

Click to collapse


----------



## MrPofkis (Apr 20, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> *This is a fix for SystemUpdateService wakelock on latest Play Services update.*
> 
> [*]If you have a built-in privacy guard on your rom,disable WAKEUP and KEEP AWAKE of Google Play Services(recommended)

Click to collapse



I dont know how to use privacy guard. I cant such options. I use AICP release 7 on i9100 (kit kat). Any guidance?


----------



## v7 (Apr 20, 2015)

MrPofkis said:


> I dont know how to use privacy guard. I cant such options. I use AICP release 7 on i9100 (kit kat). Any guidance?

Click to collapse



Try AppOpsXposed

Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## twiztid_ (Apr 29, 2015)

Disabling the receivers works, until I reboot. The receiver stays disabled, but the drain comes back. I have to ENable then re-disable the Secret Code -> Google Play Services receiver to stop it from draining again. I have tried clearing Dalvik cache, and it doesn't help.

I'm on CarbonROM (Android 4.4.4) for the Infuse4G, using the last Paranoid Android GApps.
I tried the modded Play Services from here, but it didn't seem to work and I think actually upped my drain if I didn't enable/disable the service manually. The modded Framework caused a bootloop, but I may have done something wrong there.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 29, 2015)

twiztid_ said:


> Disabling the receivers works, until I reboot. The receiver stays disabled, but the drain comes back. I have to ENable then re-disable the Secret Code -> Google Play Services receiver to stop it from draining again. I have tried clearing Dalvik cache, and it doesn't help.
> 
> I'm on CarbonROM (Android 4.4.4) for the Infuse4G, using the last Paranoid Android GApps.
> I tried the modded Play Services from here, but it didn't seem to work and I think actually upped my drain if I didn't enable/disable the service manually. The modded Framework caused a bootloop, but I may have done something wrong there.

Click to collapse



Assuming Carbon has the same Privacy Guard as CM, have you tried this. this:

Settings - Privacy - Privacy Guard - Google Play Service (long press) - disable "Wake", "Keep awake" and "Auto start"


----------



## twiztid_ (Apr 29, 2015)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Assuming Carbon has the same Privacy Guard as CM, have you tried this. this:
> 
> Settings - Privacy - Privacy Guard - Google Play Service (long press) - disable "Wake", "Keep awake" and "Auto start"

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've tried that for Google Play Services, Play Store, and Services Framework, but there is no "Wake" and "Auto start" options on any of them. I tried AppOpsXposed as well, but all it did was give me a headache trying to remove it (Actually, apparently I STILL haven't removed it completely, the long press page still lists it as App Ops). All the available options were the same under App Ops as they were in Privacy Guard.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 29, 2015)

twiztid_ said:


> Yeah, I've tried that for Google Play Services, Play Store, and Services Framework, but there is no "Wake" and "Auto start" options on any of them. I tried AppOpsXposed as well, but all it did was give me a headache trying to remove it (Actually, apparently I STILL haven't removed it completely, the long press page still lists it as App Ops). All the available options were the same under App Ops as they were in Privacy Guard.
> Thanks for the reply.

Click to collapse



That the Google Play Services does not have those items in privacy guard is anomalous.


----------



## v7 (Apr 29, 2015)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That the Google Play Services does not have those items in privacy guard is anomalous.

Click to collapse



I'm running GPS 7.3.29.No wakelock issues.It seems that they fixed the issue.

Tapped from my furious Dogo


----------



## twiztid_ (Apr 29, 2015)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That the Google Play Services does not have those items in privacy guard is anomalous.

Click to collapse



I was thinking about switching from CarbonROM to either stock CM11 or Beanstalk. Will probably do that tomorrow, thanks for the info.


----------



## ocd_amp (Apr 30, 2015)

I can confirm that CarbonROM App Ops / Privacy Guard does NOT have the same functionality as CM11. Infact it seems it is more limited. Is there a way to get the same App Ops into CarbonROM? There is only "Keep Awake" option. Nothing else. 



twiztid_ said:


> I was thinking about switching from CarbonROM to either stock CM11 or Beanstalk. Will probably do that tomorrow, thanks for the info.

Click to collapse


----------



## twiztid_ (Apr 30, 2015)

Switched to Beanstalk on my phone, wakelocks are gone without even going into Privacy Guard. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## ocd_amp (May 1, 2015)

That's because the problem is in Cyanogenmod's implementation of their Framework which disables Google's update service altogether but it does not stop Google Play Services form updating - You can download Calkulin's 030 and wait for a while, you will see that it will auto update to 034+ after a while, returning the WakeLock issue. I have since fixed the problem at the root thanks to Calkulin. No more Wakelock, and SystemUpdateService is fully active! 



twiztid_ said:


> Switched to Beanstalk on my phone, wakelocks are gone without even going into Privacy Guard. Thanks again for the help!

Click to collapse


----------



## twiztid_ (May 1, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> That's because the problem is in Cyanogenmod. They are the ones who screwed it up by altering Framework-res.apk and have provided no fixed downloads and have pretty much abandoned Cyanogenmod 11.

Click to collapse



Problem does not exist on the two other builds I've used on my phone, Unofficial CM11 and Beanstalk (built off CM11), both are older than Carbon, Android 4.4.2 vs 4.4.4. Howver, I did not notice the wakelock on my Nook when I ran official CM11 stables and nightlies.


----------



## v7 (May 1, 2015)

twiztid_ said:


> Problem does not exist on the two other builds I've used on my phone, Unofficial CM11 and Beanstalk (built off CM11), both are older than Carbon, Android 4.4.2 vs 4.4.4. Howver, I did not notice the wakelock on my Nook when I ran official CM11 stables and nightlies.

Click to collapse



I only had the issue on one of the Unofficial CM 12 build.I've used CM 12.1,RR and now the on PAC builds.No issues so far.No fixes needed.

Tapped from my furious Dogo


----------



## ocd_amp (May 1, 2015)

I have modded the Framework-Res for CM11 KitKat and I am testing it now, if it goes well, I will Mod Carbon's Framework and pass it on to their Dev Team and fix this issue once and for all for EVERYONE!



vaisakh7 said:


> I only had the issue on one of the Unofficial CM 12 build.I've used CM 12.1,RR and now the on PAC builds.No issues so far.No fixes needed.
> 
> Tapped from my furious Dogo

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 1, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> That's because the problem is in Cyanogenmod. They are the ones who screwed it up by altering Framework-res.apk and have provided no fixed downloads and have pretty much abandoned Cyanogenmod 11.

Click to collapse



Cant really blame CM just because CM11 dev stopped before this wakelock became prevalent. It was addressed in the CM12/CM12.1 version which are still being developed and in CM11 it is easily managed with Privacy Guard.


----------



## belloni (May 1, 2015)

Hello, on autostops app, Under "Secret Code Entered" when I try to disable  google play services secret code receiver but nothing happens? I grant it permission but it just spins then doesn't disable? I have  a samsung so i can't install xposed either...


----------



## v7 (May 1, 2015)

belloni said:


> Hello, on autostops app, Under "Secret Code Entered" when I try to disable  google play services secret code receiver but nothing happens? I grant it permission but it just spins then doesn't disable? I have  a samsung so i can't install xposed either...

Click to collapse



I think you meant Autostarts.
Had you disabled any of the receivers with any other app before trying this?

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## ocd_amp (May 1, 2015)

You're right, however CM11 disabled Google Update components within their ROM. CM should not expect their users to not use Google Apps because a majority of their users do and quite a large number of ROMS are based on CM code. So Unless they were willing to provide OTA Updates to patch, which they did not, they shouldn't have disabled GSMCore from allowing itself to update properly with On-Off behavior. So the blame lies on both ends. But as I've said, I've fixed the framework for users of the ROM I am on. This still does not excuse Google's badly coded Services.



IronTechmonkey said:


> Cant really blame CM just because CM11 dev stopped before this wakelock became prevalent. It was addressed in the CM12/CM12.1 version which are still being developed and in CM11 it is easily managed with Privacy Guard.

Click to collapse


----------



## belloni (May 1, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I think you meant Autostarts.
> Had you disabled any of the receivers with any other app before trying this?
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Come to think to think of it can't remember..! I have some google services stopped in the "disable service" app, should i renable everything then go into it again via autostarts?


----------



## v7 (May 1, 2015)

belloni said:


> Come to think to think of it can't remember..! I have some google services stopped in the "disable service" app, should i renable everything then go into it again via autostarts?

Click to collapse



Yes.Re-enable all services reboot once and then try.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## belloni (May 1, 2015)

Argh, I just tried converting google framework to user app, then go errors, left it for a while. Rebooted my phone and now I don't have a google account on my phone? Not even if i go to "add account"?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 2, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> You're right, however CM11 disabled Google Update components within their ROM. CM should not expect their users to not use Google Apps because a majority of their users do and quite a large number of ROMS are based on CM code. So Unless they were willing to provide OTA Updates to patch, which they did not, they shouldn't have disabled GSMCore from allowing itself to update properly with On-Off behavior. So the blame lies on both ends. But as I've said, I've fixed the framework for users of the ROM I am on. This still does not excuse Google's badly coded Services.

Click to collapse



Points taken, and glad you were willing to put some blame on Google.


----------



## noob to android (May 5, 2015)

Hi there,

Was just checking for a fix on System UpdateService waskelock which is already disabled on my ROM ( carbon rom ).
Have tried many fixes like Not allowing Google Play services to keep Awake ( dont have the option to stop from waking in my rom in privacy guard), To installing wakelock terminator and disallowing wakelocks, to installing My android tools and many similar tools and enabling SystemUpdateService
The last thing i did enabling systemupdateservice, it always rebooted my phone and when i checked , it was disabled again.

Meanwhile my phone is gobbling up batter at a rate of 25-40%/hour and phone is awake 100% of the time and upto 85-90% wakelock and awake time is due to SystemUpdateService..

Please help.:crying:


----------



## GregNexus (May 5, 2015)

Nexus 6 stock rooted with FK... 
APP oops: disabled location & keep awake
3C Toolbox: disabled everything regarding system updates..
AND: installed the wakelock free Google play service apk from xda..

Still got the wakelock since the last Boot..before my last Boot, it has not been there

Need help


----------



## ocd_amp (May 5, 2015)

If you are rooted, you can mod your framework-res. If you get into it, it will be well worth the effort. Some simple things you need to know. Think of apk as sort of a box. You will need to take things out (decompile), and put them back in (compile). Check Calkulin's thread on this. The code you will need to change is in the first post. It may take you a couple of days, and a lot of learning but keep going, it will be worth it.

Here is the thread :

[MOD] [ROM & Google Play Services] [v7.3.29] SystemUpdateService Wakelock Fix 

Here is my post in that thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60467573&postcount=508

I have also prepared a flashable zip template. You simple unzip it, place your framework-res in it, and you can flash it from Recovery.

Remember, the things you will need are

1) Java
2) apktool.jar
3) ADB download from here > http://rubenalamina.mx/custom-installers/downloads/ (this is all you need, you don't need the whole Google bloat)
4) USB drivers for your phone
5) And ofcourse, your framework-res.

The most difficulty you will encounter is not in actually changing the code but in the circus that will go along with it. I am over simplifying here, but take your time, read, and try many things. 

You can google search "How to decompile framework-res" or "How use apktool", etc etc. Reading is a must.

Remember that if you flash PlayServices that ends in 030, google will still udpate it, and you will still have a wakelock problem. The best way is to mod your own framework for your ROM like I did for my ROMS. If you do it carefully, you will get it right. Good luck!



noob to android said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Was just checking for a fix on System UpdateService waskelock which is already disabled on my ROM ( carbon rom ).
> Have tried many fixes like Not allowing Google Play services to keep Awake ( dont have the option to stop from waking in my rom in privacy guard), To installing wakelock terminator and disallowing wakelocks, to installing My android tools and many similar tools and enabling SystemUpdateService
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## noob to android (May 5, 2015)

Thanks but its too much of a technical thing for me.
I think i will read into it though as you have suggested.

Can the wakelocks be elminated by changing my rom ?? 
is there an easier way??

I have a GT-I9070. 

Funny thing though my sister doesnt have the alarming battery drain that i am facing.
Her battery lasts for about 8-10hrs on a full charge which i what i used to get in a previous rom ( novafusion rom ).

But i liked this rom and so decided to flash this rom. But since then the battery drain has started.

I will need to reflash my previous rom if i keep facing this problem ( though i liked this rom better )


----------



## lepa71 (May 5, 2015)

Is there anything can be done in TW 4.3? I tried to use AppOps and Disable Services apps, but I can't find how I can disable WAKEUP and KEEP AWAKE on Google Play Services.

Thanks


----------



## v7 (May 5, 2015)

lepa71 said:


> Is there anything can be done in TW 4.3? I tried to use AppOps and Disable Services apps, but I can't find how I can disable WAKEUP and KEEP AWAKE on Google Play Services.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You tried AppOpsXposed? 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## lepa71 (May 5, 2015)

Yes, I have it installed, but there is no WAKE control. I'm thinking it's TW issues.



vaisakh7 said:


> You tried AppOpsXposed?
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse


----------



## twiztid_ (May 6, 2015)

lepa71 said:


> Yes, I have it installed, but there is no WAKE control. I'm thinking it's TW issues.

Click to collapse



It's the same thing with CarbonRom. The built-in Privacy/App Ops doesn't have the WAKE and AUTO START options. AppOpsXposed doesn't seem to add functionality, but enable the App Ops to be run if it's disabled by the ROM.
For my phone, the steps in the first post work but the wakelock returns each reboot. I just have to go into AutoStarts and enable/disable the Secret Code option and it's fine.


----------



## lepa71 (May 11, 2015)

Just an update. I use 3c toolbox pro and I was able to find WAKE permission for Google play service. I'm going to see if it works.

bwt What is the difference between MyAndroidTools free and pro?

Thanks


----------



## ocd_amp (May 11, 2015)

It takes literally 5 minutes to modify your framework. Its true, CarbonROM has an entirely different AppOps and it is not the same as CM11. This is why I modded my ROM.


----------



## pablitob (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for this post!!! @vaisakh7
I am on CM11S on my oneplus one, it was easy to solve it just disabling WAKEUP and KEEP AWAKE on CM privacy guard. 
Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (May 24, 2015)

*CarbonROM over here as well.*

For being on almost 5 hours.  This is after disabling "Keep Awake" in AppOps (and following the rest of the guide excluding the other AppOps option - which is not present - for Google Play services):


```
======================================================
Wakelocks (requires root / system app on Android 4.4+)
======================================================
SystemUpdateService (Google Play services): 4 h 39 m 38 s  Count:1 99.5%
```

Here are my outputs....

BetterBatteryStats:
http://pastebin.com/F9GGTNWG

Logcat:
http://pastebin.com/SsD4Q4eP

Any ideas?  Many thanks!

EDIT: @ocd_amp, what to I need to hack in the frameworks and where?


----------



## ocd_amp (May 25, 2015)

This. Be patient and you will figure it out.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60870224&postcount=586




joel.maxuel said:


> EDIT: @ocd_amp, what to I need to hack in the frameworks and where?

Click to collapse


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (May 25, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> This. Be patient and you will figure it out.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60870224&postcount=586

Click to collapse



Thanks for the guide!  

Considering I am the developer for this ROM, I was thinking of something a little more permanent (until CarbonDev makes the patch).  Something like:

http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/91882/1

Then again, I just applied the above change to the Carbon counterpart:

https://github.com/CarbonDev/android_vendor_carbon/commit/27e9fe24533858882be9bfc602baf76092f4d27d

Will find out in about a day if it worked.  Will try your way in the meantime (while my ROM re-compiles).  And if CM's way works for me, I will give CarbonDev a nudge with a pull request.


----------



## ocd_amp (May 25, 2015)

That is the root of the problem. Check Calkulin's first post from the link I sent. It's a 30 second permanent fix to Wakelock issue related to Google Play Services.



joel.maxuel said:


> Thanks for the guide!
> 
> Considering I am the developer for this ROM, I was thinking of something a little more permanent (until CarbonDev makes the patch).  Something like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (May 25, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> That is the root of the problem. Check Calkulin's first post from the link I sent. It's a 30 second permanent fix to Wakelock issue related to Google Play Services.

Click to collapse



Hi ocd_amp,

First hour on after flashing the new frameworks (wiped everything, installed ROM, GApps, and then new framework zip made with your guide, wiped dalvik, and finally restored older backup of data partition only), the APK fix doesn't work for me.


```
======================================================
Wakelocks (requires root / system app on Android 4.4+)
======================================================
SystemUpdateService (Google Play services): 58 m 43 s  Count:0 97.7%
```

The old frameworks were in fact vulnerable to this issue, as the arrays.xml file was exactly as the guide said it would (OP and the txt file in the zip).  New frameworks on device is also the same file size as the one I modified and zip-aligned, so I did use the right one.

CarbonROM 4.4.4 using Google Play Services 7.3.29.


----------



## ocd_amp (May 25, 2015)

The fix Calkulin posted in his initial thread fixes a problem with Cyanogenmod which disables GMS update service on boot. This fix simply enables the Update service and their respective "receivers" so that once GMS is done with what it is doing, it will release the wake lock and allow your CPU to go back into its sleep state. It was a half assed attempt by CM devs to run their own updates on their ROMS. It has obviously not worked out too well for them. Because A) Each and every update is dependent on CM, and if not B) Dependent on your local ROM dev to merge changes or C) Downloads an entire 200+ MB ROM to Dirty Flash on top of yours. This fix is only to fix your CPU Staying Awake issue related to Google Play Services - not the apps that use it for whatever purposes. 
If you are a ROM dev, this is something crucial to include in your ROM framework-res regardless of whether it saves your battery or not. 
It has worked for Every single CM11 based ROM for what its intended purpose really is. If for whatever reason this is not working for you for what it's intended purpose is, then you are doing something wrong. What you are doing wrong, I do not know. But with patience, I assure you, you will find your answer.
Download CPU Spy, unplug your phone, and check if your CPU is entering deep sleep. This fix is to make your CPU enter Deep Sleep. It is not a battery fix for other non-related battery issues. 

I am also on Carbon 4.4.4 and tested on both GSM 7.3 and 7.5(latest) - If you have 2 versions of these (update on top of update), you need to make sure that there is only 1, either in the Data partition, or your System partition. There is absolutely no need to wipe your Data. Flash framework, wipe cache/dalvik, reboot, turn on your wifi, and hit the sleep button. Check 10 minutes later, does your CPU go into Sleep? Yes? Solved. No? -- Find the app that is keeping it awake. It is not going to be GSM, but another app either using GSM or on its own. 

Further edit : Get Disable Service from Google Play - after boot, run the app, find Google Play Services, to ensure the framework fix worked, SystemUpdateService will be checked and running. 

The last thing is process of elmination :::: You are a ROM dev, I am certain you know how this is done 



joel.maxuel said:


> Hi ocd_amp,
> 
> First hour on after flashing the new frameworks (wiped everything, installed ROM, GApps, and then new framework zip made with your guide, wiped dalvik, and finally restored older backup of data partition only), the APK fix doesn't work for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (May 25, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> I am also on Carbon 4.4.4 and tested on both GSM 7.3 and 7.5(latest) - If you have 2 versions of these (update on top of update), you need to make sure that there is only 1, either in the Data partition, or your System partition. There is absolutely no need to wipe your Data. Flash framework, wipe cache/dalvik, reboot, turn on your wifi, and hit the sleep button. Check 10 minutes later, does your CPU go into Sleep? Yes? Solved. No? -- Find the app that is keeping it awake. It is not going to be GSM, but another app either using GSM or on its own.

Click to collapse



Don't see two versions, just the one on /data/app partition, which was probably put there via GApps - /system/app doesn't have anything that resembles GMS.  I also checked GMS via Apps settings, there are no updates to remove.

Turning on wifi is probably the problem.  I have little wifi access at the moment - spotty coverage, and requires sign-on.  GMS probably just doesn't get the chance.  I went down a few floors for a few minutes, signed on, but it didn't seem to be enough judging by the insomnia state.  When I get home tonight (where I have reliable Wifi), I will look into it more.



ocd_amp said:


> Further edit : Get Disable Service from Google Play - after boot, run the app, find Google Play Services, to ensure the framework fix worked, SystemUpdateService will be checked and running.
> 
> The last thing is process of elmination :::: You are a ROM dev, I am certain you know how this is done

Click to collapse



I shall try that as well.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## ocd_amp (May 25, 2015)

You don't need an actual Wifi "connection"  You're welcome.



joel.maxuel said:


> Don't see two versions, just the one on /data/app partition, which was probably put there via GApps - /system/app doesn't have anything that resembles GMS.  I also checked GMS via Apps settings, there are no updates to remove.
> 
> Turning on wifi is probably the problem.  I have little wifi access at the moment - spotty coverage, and requires sign-on.  GMS probably just doesn't get the chance.  I went down a few floors for a few minutes, signed on, but it didn't seem to be enough judging by the insomnia state.  When I get home tonight (where I have reliable Wifi), I will look into it more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (May 25, 2015)

ocd_amp said:


> Further edit : Get Disable Service from Google Play - after boot, run the app, find Google Play Services, to ensure the framework fix worked, SystemUpdateService will be checked and running.

Click to collapse



Disable Service worked.  SystemUpdateService was not checked, once it was, the device was able to go to sleep.  Thanks again for the suggestions!

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## dragonb0rn (May 28, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> *This is a fix for SystemUpdateService wakelock on latest Play Services update.*
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info.. It is specifically for SystemUpdateServices Wake Lock... Had some wakelock issues with my OPO.. this helped.. However Calkulin's modded play store solved the issue altogether.. Anyways Thanks:good:


----------



## Szaby59 (Jun 3, 2015)

Seriously,  3 months and no update from Google ?
The fix works fine but still...


----------



## v7 (Jun 3, 2015)

Szaby59 said:


> Seriously,  3 months and no update from Google ?
> The fix works fine but still...

Click to collapse



Google seemed to have fixed the issue.Never had the issue again.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## alvareo (Jun 3, 2015)

I've got a question: How advisable is this? GPs being part of the system, wouldn't it be bad somehow to keep it from running at all?


----------



## v7 (Jun 4, 2015)

alvareo said:


> I've got a question: How advisable is this? GPs being part of the system, wouldn't it be bad somehow to keep it from running at all?

Click to collapse



We're only denying the Keep Awake permission of GooglePlayServices.That doesn't cause any issues.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## alvareo (Jun 4, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> We're only denying the Keep Awake permission of GooglePlayServices.That doesn't cause any issues.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



So even though the wake and keep awake are denied, it's forbidden from starting at boot and its services are blocked, it still runs?


----------



## bernardblack76 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cyclu said:


> I have checked your log, exactly not trace of these wakelocks.
> Good for you
> 
> Strange that we have these different results with the same version of Play Service,  probably because different Rom and setup, justly yesterday I got an PS update to version 7.0.99 we'll see what Mr.Google have prepared for us this time.
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry Cyclu, but i'm trying yours way - but u don't write this a A B C only  some clue  - and brodcast receivers in yours tool where disabled on stock, i was only enabling services, then ... reboot recovery, wipe dalvik and reboot and... nothing is change, those 3 services are still disabled 

- latest google service still have this issue, only on Slimkat for gnex rom deep sleep is working nice for me
- OP is working too for now on Vanir KK


----------



## bernardblack76 (Jun 27, 2015)

I got strange behavior, 0 deep sllep on Vanir KK and when i install only AppOpsXposed and disable those two things about wake up etc i got a deep sleep without tempering in Autostarts


----------



## ed2975 (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't know if someone has mentioned this before, but guys, if you have root, like a lot of us on here do, then all you gotta do is change build.prop to say version = latest (now 5.1.1) and systemupdateservice stops polling google entirely


----------



## alvareo (Jun 30, 2015)

ed2975 said:


> I don't know if someone has mentioned this before, but guys, if you have root, like a lot of us on here do, then all you gotta do is change build.prop to say version = latest (now 5.1.1) and systemupdateservice stops polling google entirely

Click to collapse



Editing build.prop to report an incorrect version number doesn't seem like a wise thing to do


----------



## ed2975 (Jun 30, 2015)

alvareo said:


> Editing build.prop to report an incorrect version number doesn't seem like a wise thing to do

Click to collapse



 It's always possible there's something I haven't thought of, but I haven't heard a specific example of it not working yet? AFAIK It makes 0 difference to the actual running of the software, truly it just reports the version number as different, nothing else.  I've done it consistently for the past two years every time a new version has come out to avoid this problem and it has never caused me an issue.   The only possible thing i can think of is an app with an upper(?) limit on the version it will allow itself to be installed on, but i'm yet to ever come across that.


----------



## alvareo (Jun 30, 2015)

ed2975 said:


> It's always possible there's something I haven't thought of, but I haven't heard a specific example of it not working yet? AFAIK It makes 0 difference to the actual running of the software, truly it just reports the version number as different, nothing else.  I've done it consistently for the past two years every time a new version has come out to avoid this problem and it has never caused me an issue.   The only possible thing i can think of is an app with an upper(?) limit on the version it will allow itself to be installed on, but i'm yet to ever come across that.

Click to collapse



You may run into issues with apps that try to implement things featured in new Android versions that your actual version doesn't support yet.


----------



## ed2975 (Jun 30, 2015)

alvareo said:


> You may run into issues with apps that try to implement things featured in new Android versions that your actual version doesn't support yet.

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're totally right. Usually it's just an incremental change and you have to hope there wasn't something really significant introduced in the meantime.  Truly though we should never have to go to these lengths to make our software work properly, I can't believe google hasn't patched this bug in so many versions.


----------



## Ashieboy™ (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for this, I've successfully removed the wakelock of the  SystemUpdateService.


----------



## lonely_driver (Jul 1, 2015)

thanks for your nice post


----------



## DAN1926 (Jul 8, 2015)

I can't let the script run at boot, can someone help me?

I've done everything as written in the op but the service is disabled at every reboot and i need to renable it manually with Disable service app. 

My device is galaxy s4 with liquidsmooth v3.2


----------



## v7 (Jul 9, 2015)

DAN1926 said:


> I can't let the script run at boot, can someone help me?
> 
> I've done everything as written in the op but the service is disabled at every reboot and i need to renable it manually with Disable service app.
> 
> My device is galaxy s4 with liquidsmooth v3.2

Click to collapse


@DAN1926 There's no script in the OP.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## DAN1926 (Jul 9, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> @DAN1926 There's no script in the OP.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I mean, is there any way to enable the service automatically without have to use Disable service app at every boot?

I've downloaded the .zip file in the first post and unzipped it in the init.d folder but obviously i did something wrong 

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------

Ok thanks

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------

Wrong thread fail


----------



## tersagun (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello there vaisakh and thank you very much for your guide, first of all. I mean the battery saving guide, it's just an awesomely designed guide.

I was having too much wakelocks/alarms on my phone (G3) and disabling Fast Dormancy fixed most of it. Though I'm still getting lots of wakelocks during stand-by even though the phone stays at Deep Sleep for 90+%

After a fresh ROM, I started having the eternal SystemUpdateService though; it keeps running no matter what. I disabled the services from autorun, tried disabled Keep Awake on AppOps, etc but the process just keeps running even after wipe caches and restarts.

What do you think could be the reason? I've removed all other apps like AppOps, Disableservice etc to leave Autoruns alone but what else could be done?
I do have Xposed and Amplify, too. Can I maybe kill that process somehow?

Thank you.


----------



## v7 (Jul 9, 2015)

tersagun said:


> Hello there vaisakh and thank you very much for your guide, first of all. I mean the battery saving guide, it's just an awesomely designed guide.
> 
> I was having too much wakelocks/alarms on my phone (G3) and disabling Fast Dormancy fixed most of it. Though I'm still getting lots of wakelocks during stand-by even though the phone stays at Deep Sleep for 90+%
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@tersagun What GAPPS package are you using? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## tersagun (Jul 9, 2015)

Ehm, can you please elaborate? 
I'm using a custom based G3 ROM, haven't installed GAPPS package separately . Would it help to tell you some Google App versions?

BTW that was a quick reply


----------



## v7 (Jul 9, 2015)

tersagun said:


> Ehm, can you please elaborate?
> I'm using a custom based G3 ROM, haven't installed GAPPS package separately . Would it help to tell you some Google App versions?
> 
> BTW that was a quick reply

Click to collapse


@tersagun Do you have a customized stock ROM?If so,the gapps should be integrated to the ROM.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## tersagun (Jul 9, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> @tersagun Do you have a customized stock ROM?If so,the gapps should be integrated to the ROM.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Yes, that's the case. I've meant stock based custom ROM.
I didn't have such a problem on my previous install (same ROM). Probably one of the tinkering I've done caused this. What can you suggest to check/undo?

Shall I install something like "Wakelock Terminator" or some kind of task killer?


----------



## v7 (Jul 9, 2015)

tersagun said:


> Yes, that's the case. I've meant stock based custom ROM.
> I didn't have such a problem on my previous install (same ROM). Probably one of the tinkering I've done caused this. What can you suggest to check/undo?
> 
> Shall I install something like "Wakelock Terminator" or some kind of task killer?

Click to collapse



Can you try a clean flash of the ROM?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## tersagun (Jul 9, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Can you try a clean flash of the ROM?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I've found this:

"
1.) Install the free Disable Service app from the Play Store. Open it and go to System Apps – Google Services Framework – disable SystemUpdateService. Although it works, as of version 1.5.9 it also causes a partial wakelock because it does not disable the associated broadcast receiver, i.e. doing this will prevent your phone form entering deep sleep.

2.) (To be confirmed, I’m testing this fix for the wake lock created from the previous step): Install the free Autorun Manager app from the Play Store. Enter Recommended Advanced mode. Go into the settings and tick “Show system entries” and “Enable system app disable”. Click refresh to show the system apps. Scroll down to Goole Services Framework, expand it and scroll to the bottom of it and Disable com.google.android.gsf.update.SystemUpdateService$ Receiver.
https://moonlightknighthk.wordpress.com/2013/08/13/how-to-fix-huge-data-usage-with-google-services/


SystemUpdateService was indeed disabled on my phone. I've just enabled it and my phone reached Deep Sleep for the first time since yesterday 

Will now test to disable it again and apply second step.


----------



## IllusiveBro (Jul 13, 2015)

Done all the steps, turned off all services. Still got wakelocks


----------



## PIRATA! (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi @vaisakh7
Are these things explained here have to be done also if I follow your other guide for Greenify+Amplify+PowerNap? 

Tnx

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G906K using TapaTalk


----------



## v7 (Jul 14, 2015)

PIRATA! said:


> Hi @vaisakh7
> Are these things explained here have to be done also if I follow your other guide for Greenify+Amplify+PowerNap?
> 
> Tnx
> ...

Click to collapse



This is to get rid of SystemUpdateService wakelock that plagued the users a few months ago.In your case,there's no need to try this.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Rix70 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi 
guys because in AppOpp-> autostart/boot, I do not have any app?

Thanks


----------



## ga11ga11 (Jul 27, 2015)

http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...ices-7-8-93-2104405-430-android-apk-download/


----------



## -zalo (Jul 30, 2015)

ga11ga11 said:


> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...ices-7-8-93-2104405-430-android-apk-download/

Click to collapse



thanks!!


----------



## Hirishiolo (Jul 30, 2015)

does this last version resolve definitevely the problem? thanks


----------



## choybel (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm really new to this stuff. I was directed here from a thread where I mentioned that my battery life for my Mipad with CM11 ROM got from 100% to around 94-95% in less than 10 mins of browsing (still happening at the moment). Can anybody please help me identify which services I should check? I recently just found the block wakelock options and I'm attaching the screenshots of it so it would be easier for you guys to help me identify.


----------



## v7 (Aug 1, 2015)

choybel said:


> Hi guys! I'm really new to this stuff. I was directed here from a thread where I mentioned that my battery life for my Mipad with CM11 ROM got from 100% to around 94-95% in less than 10 mins of browsing (still happening at the moment). Can anybody please help me identify which services I should check? I recently just found the block wakelock options and I'm attaching the screenshots of it so it would be easier for you guys to help me identify.

Click to collapse



Post BBS screenshots.First we need to identify what's draining your battery.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## choybel (Aug 1, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Post BBS screenshots.First we need to identify what's draining your battery.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Hi. Sorry, what does BBS stand for?


----------



## Rony Harianto (Aug 1, 2015)

Thx for the guide

will try tonight


----------



## v7 (Aug 1, 2015)

choybel said:


> Hi. Sorry, what does BBS stand for?

Click to collapse



BetterBatteryStats!


----------



## javandro (Aug 3, 2015)

it's work for samsung tab 4 7"?


----------



## v7 (Aug 3, 2015)

javandro said:


> it's work for samsung tab 4 7"?

Click to collapse



It should.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## choybel (Aug 10, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> BetterBatteryStats!

Click to collapse



I haven't used my mipad for several hours today, so it was on sleep/standby mode for probably 8-10 hours with WiFi on. I did notice that for that whole time only about 6-10%(not really sure) of the batt was used, so I'm not really sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing.  Anyway, I'm posting the ss of BBS just in case, for your comments and observations. Thanks!

P.S.: Obviously it shows that my display is eating up most of the batt, so the question really is, do I still need to worry about any wakelock? Bear with me, please. I'm really new to this stuff and I just want to learn more while getting to do more with my tab. Thanks!


----------



## v7 (Aug 10, 2015)

choybel said:


> I haven't used my mipad for several hours today, so it was on sleep/standby mode for probably 8-10 hours with WiFi on. I did notice that for that whole time only about 6-10%(not really sure) of the batt was used, so I'm not really sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing.  Anyway, I'm posting the ss of BBS just in case, for your comments and observations. Thanks!
> 
> P.S.: Obviously it shows that my display is eating up most of the batt, so the question really is, do I still need to worry about any wakelock? Bear with me, please. I'm really new to this stuff and I just want to learn more while getting to do more with my tab. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Why don't you check the thread in my Sig.Read post #4 there and post me a dump on the thread.I'll see what I can do 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## choybel (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks! I will first observe how my battery is perforning now after being able to do the performance option in settings as suggested.


----------



## dkonect (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, great guide, really useful. 
Thanks for that and for my battery life


----------



## xXFl4sh (Aug 14, 2015)

I tired it and it did not work.

I have attached my BBS log.

Currently on 4.4.4


----------



## v7 (Aug 14, 2015)

xXFl4sh said:


> I tired it and it did not work.
> 
> I have attached my BBS log.
> 
> Currently on 4.4.4

Click to collapse



GooglePlayServices version? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## xXFl4sh (Aug 14, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> GooglePlayServices version?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



It is version 7.8.99 (2134222-036)


----------



## v7 (Aug 14, 2015)

xXFl4sh said:


> It is version 7.8.99 (2134222-036)

Click to collapse



The issue was resolved in a PlayServices update.Which ROM and GAPPS are you using?

Is the permission denied using AppOps? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## xXFl4sh (Aug 14, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> The issue was resolved in a PlayServices update.Which ROM and GAPPS are you using?
> 
> Is the permission denied using AppOps?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I am running Liquid Smooth 3.2 Nightly 27-10-2014. The gapps are pa gapps modular mini 4.4.4 (what the zip file says). The thread for the gapps is closed.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2630316 -> Thread to the rom

I don't have AppOps but I have privacy guard built in, and I have disabled keep away.


----------



## v7 (Aug 14, 2015)

xXFl4sh said:


> I am running Liquid Smooth 3.2 Nightly 27-10-2014. The gapps are pa gapps modular mini 4.4.4 (what the zip file says). The thread for the gapps is closed.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2630316 -> Thread to the rom
> 
> I don't have AppOps but I have privacy guard built in, and I have disabled keep away.

Click to collapse



I recommend you to dirty flash the ROM with another GAPPS package.The thread was closed and the package isn't updated for a long time.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## xXFl4sh (Aug 14, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I recommend you to dirty flash the ROM with another GAPPS package.The thread was closed and the package isn't updated for a long time.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Ok, I will find a updated gapps and will let you know. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Ryya (Aug 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried this Xposed module? For disabling the systemupdateservice.

https://github.com/kmark/NOTA/blob/master/README.md


N9005 HLTE: 
Rom: Audax_L
Kernel: Audax
Recovery: TWRP


----------



## surajak (Aug 20, 2015)

*reboot disables the systemupdateservice*



Cyclu said:


> You have to disable the broadcast receivers and not the services, see below what I have to do to eradicate these wakelocks.
> 
> I have received yesterday this bull... Play Service 7.0.97 update like everybody not deep sleep and these massive wakelocks:
> Checkin Handoff, Event Log Handoff and SystemUpdateService (BBS screenshot)
> ...

Click to collapse



-----------------------------------------
i have desabled the above said brodcasts. and enable the service systemupdateservice of google play service using MyAndroidTool in my experia ray having carbon rom 4.4.4. this works well until i reboot the phone. after reboot i always found that systemupdate service gets disabled and so starts the draining the battery. which gets in BetterBatteryStats. is there any method that after every reboot it make it enable forcefully?


----------



## salomaoa (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm using MIUI 7 and can't get rid of the systemupdate service. My phone never enters deep sleep.

I tried every method I found, including disable the systemupdate service with an app called servicely....

I couldn't succeed!

Don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## v7 (Sep 4, 2015)

salomaoa said:


> I'm using MIUI 7 and can't get rid of the systemupdate service. My phone never enters deep sleep.
> 
> I tried every method I found, including disable the systemupdate service with an app called servicely....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which device? Which GooglePlayServices version?

Tapped from my ①+②=❸


----------



## salomaoa (Sep 4, 2015)

Oneplus one.  Latest Google play services (7.8.99). 

I am about to quit and return to CM ROM. 

This is umbelieveable!


----------



## Heart1010 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks, this method works here perfectly :good:



Cyclu said:


> You have to disable the broadcast receivers and not the services, see below what I have to do to eradicate these wakelocks.
> 
> I have received yesterday this bull... Play Service 7.0.97 update like everybody not deep sleep and these massive wakelocks:
> Checkin Handoff, Event Log Handoff and SystemUpdateService (BBS screenshot)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BillyHW (Sep 16, 2015)

Google Play Services has been updated to 8.1.XX.

Some people are finding that the wakelock bug has been fixed for them with the update.  I'm still testing it myself.  Please see the following link.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/google-play-services-battery-drain-fix-t3197913


----------



## Geofferey (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys! If any of you are still having problems with CM11 based ROMs and this wakelock issue like me you should check out a flashable .zip I put together. I tested it and it works great for me so far. Its quick and easy to apply and shouldn't do any harm. 

My original post

If my post helped you please press that thanks button


----------



## buten (Sep 30, 2015)

thanks for the guide


----------



## vkumarytb (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the work

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Geofferey (Oct 6, 2015)

No problem. I made it for me but there's no point in keeping it to myself when it could benefit others. BTW does it work for you?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karimrim (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks v7, you saved me a lot of time.
Worked on my galaxy s 2.


----------



## ej8989 (Oct 28, 2015)

v7 said:


> *This is a fix for SystemUpdateService wakelock on latest Play Services update.*
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this! No moar wakelocks for my old Galaxy Ace Plus.


----------



## cr0wnest (Nov 1, 2015)

My play services wakelocks are always present regardless of what method I try. Also I noticed removing Facebook app does little to help improve battery life so I'm just gonna leave it installed, i doubt it will affects play services anyway.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## v7 (Nov 1, 2015)

cr0wnest said:


> My play services wakelocks are always present regardless of what method I try. Also I noticed removing Facebook app does little to help improve battery life so I'm just gonna leave it installed, i doubt it will affects play services anyway.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Can you post a detailed BBS dump.



> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse


----------



## cr0wnest (Nov 1, 2015)

v7 said:


> Can you post a detailed BBS dump.

Click to collapse



I can post a half day BBS dump in a couple more hours, I just uninstalled and reinstalled play services again cos I messed some stuff up earlier. Or do you require a full day's use worth of BBS dump? If so I can post it tomorrow once I get home from work, that would also be a more accurate usage.


----------



## v7 (Nov 1, 2015)

cr0wnest said:


> I can post a half day BBS dump in a couple more hours, I just uninstalled and reinstalled play services again cos I messed some stuff up earlier. Or do you require a full day's use worth of BBS dump? If so I can post it tomorrow once I get home from work, that would also be a more accurate usage.

Click to collapse



Post me an idle dump of atleast 6 hrs idle time.



> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse


----------



## cr0wnest (Nov 2, 2015)

v7 said:


> Post me an idle dump of atleast 6 hrs idle time.

Click to collapse



Here you go, not sure which one you need exactly so I'll just upload all. This is from today's usage, for some reason it drained a lot faster today


----------



## v7 (Nov 2, 2015)

cr0wnest said:


> Here you go, not sure which one you need exactly so I'll just upload all. This is from today's usage, for some reason it drained a lot faster today

Click to collapse



Find a link in my sig.Follow the guide and post results.



> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse


----------



## cr0wnest (Nov 3, 2015)

v7 said:


> Find a link in my sig.Follow the guide and post results.

Click to collapse



Here is the following day's results, much better now. Less than 1 hr screen off awake despite having a total up time of 10.5 hours which I dont think has ever happened before.

Didnt do much apart from reinstalling play services and setting location to Device Only. Location Reporting turned back on by itself for some reason but Location History was still left disabled. And for the first time, Play Services isn't on the top of the alarms in BBS, instead this time its KakaoTalk.

In the Android battery chart, Android System is still the top drainer followed by Android OS then Phone Idle is in 3rd place. Anything else I missed out here?


----------



## victor2832 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi. I have Sprint HTC One with CM11 installed. If I disable WAKEUP and KEEP AWAKE of Google Play Services it fixes the wakelock but Location service is not working - location in Maps cannot be detected and I'm receiving message "Unfortunately, Google Play Services has topped" every 5-10 seconds.
Have anyone faced this?


----------



## HTC_guy99 (Nov 18, 2015)

What is Autoruns from F-Droid????


----------



## siddious black (Nov 19, 2015)

victor2832 said:


> Hi. I have Sprint HTC One with CM11 installed. If I disable WAKEUP and KEEP AWAKE of Google Play Services it fixes the wakelock but Location service is not working - location in Maps cannot be detected and I'm receiving message "Unfortunately, Google Play Services has topped" every 5-10 seconds.
> Have anyone faced this?

Click to collapse



You have to enable keep awake only....that solve you problems


----------



## insaneoctane (Nov 20, 2015)

siddious black said:


> You have to enable keep awake only....that solve you problems

Click to collapse



Yes, but then play services keeps my phone awake....


----------



## v7 (Nov 20, 2015)

insaneoctane said:


> Yes, but then play services keeps my phone awake....

Click to collapse



The issue was addressed by Google long time ago.Which gapps package do you use?



> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse


----------



## imcrazyz (Nov 22, 2015)

siddious black said:


> You have to enable keep awake only....that solve you problems

Click to collapse





insaneoctane said:


> Yes, but then play services keeps my phone awake....

Click to collapse





v7 said:


> The issue was addressed by Google long time ago.Which gapps package do you use?

Click to collapse



@v7, does enabling only "keep awake" on google play services help reducing the battery drain, since disabling "keep awake" causes crash.


----------



## v7 (Nov 22, 2015)

imcrazyz said:


> @v7, does enabling only "keep awake" on google play services help reducing the battery drain, since disabling "keep awake" causes crash.

Click to collapse



Disabling Keep Awake is causing crashes on latest GooglePlayServices.Enable it and see if the wakelock appear again.



> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse


----------



## imcrazyz (Nov 22, 2015)

v7 said:


> Disabling Keep Awake is causing crashes on latest GooglePlayServices.Enable it and see if the wakelock appear again.

Click to collapse



Yea, I'm aware of that as I've tried almost all the gapps package by TK, Open, PA, and etc. I'm leaving my device for 6 hours on idle for testing.
Is that any fix for that yet or we have to wait for Google to release the patch to fix it?


----------



## siddious black (Nov 22, 2015)

v7 said:


> Disabling Keep Awake is causing crashes on latest GooglePlayServices.Enable it and see if the wakelock appear again.

Click to collapse



Im using gplay service 8.3.01 (2385995-236) cm12.1 5.1.1 note 2...i can disable keep awake and wake up...but if i upgrade the gplay service to latest version and disable keep awake...it will "unfortunately google play service has stop"...


----------



## v7 (Nov 22, 2015)

imcrazyz said:


> Yea, I'm aware of that as I've tried almost all the gapps package by TK, Open, PA, and etc. I'm leaving my device for 6 hours on idle for testing.
> Is that any fix for that yet or we have to wait for Google to release the patch to fix it?

Click to collapse



Google has already adressed this issue long ago.Shouldn't cause issues now.



> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse


----------



## aviaryan (Jan 7, 2016)

> Procedure:
> If you have a built-in privacy guard on your rom,disable WAKEUP and KEEP AWAKE of Google Play Services(recommended).If you don't have it, try AppOpsXposed
> Open Autostarts and grand root access.
> Search for SystemUpdateService and disable the following receivers

Click to collapse



@v7
Thanks.. I first tried disabling the startup of those receivers only but that didn't work.
So then I used Privacy guard to deny wake permissions and that was it..
Thanks again. You are the guru of battery life optimization.

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

Disabling Keep Awake was causing crashes. I enabled it and now the SystemUpdateService is back on ...

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

This app worked . 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.swineson.disablesystemupdateservice&hl=en


----------



## eordetxl (Jan 10, 2016)

*Thx for the guide*

Thx for the guide


----------



## cicciodila (Jan 11, 2016)

*Solution for slimsaber*

Hello everyone,
On slimsaber rom there isn't a block for wakeup permission. I think that this is the reason for fault of this guide.
After any search i've found a solution based on "disable service" app. 
I had installed it for disable systemupdateservice, but the service was already disabled (in google play service and framework) so i had enabled it for both and now my device (sm i9100) go in deep sleep.
I must do that every time i reboot the device.


----------



## v7 (Jan 12, 2016)

cicciodila said:


> Hello everyone,
> On slimsaber rom there isn't a block for wakeup permission. I think that this is the reason for fault of this guide.
> After any search i've found a solution based on "disable service" app.
> I had installed it for disable systemupdateservice, but the service was already disabled (in google play service and framework) so i had enabled it for both and now my device (sm i9100) go in deep sleep.
> I must do that every time i reboot the device.

Click to collapse



Actually,this guide isn't relevant anymore.The SystemUpdateService wakelock is fixed by google long time ago.

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## TigerSoul925 (Jan 12, 2016)

v7 said:


> Actually,this guide isn't relevant anymore.The SystemUpdateService wakelock is fixed by google long time ago.
> 
> ___
> v7
> XDA Assist

Click to collapse



Not really. Nexus 6p 6.0.1 here and first I got the darn notification that I don't want. So I started by trying to disable the three suggestions. This didn't work in autostarts as it's not 6.0 compatible. Rom toolbox lite said it managed to disable them, and indeed after reboot the notification is gone but guess what I end up with instead: the damn wakelock!


----------



## v7 (Jan 12, 2016)

TigerSoul925 said:


> Not really. Nexus 6p 6.0.1 here and first I got the darn notification that I don't want. So I started by trying to disable the three suggestions. This didn't work in autostarts as it's not 6.0 compatible. Rom toolbox lite said it managed to disable them, and indeed after reboot the notification is gone but guess what I end up with instead: the damn wakelock!

Click to collapse



The wakelock in 6.x isn't draining,although it shows up in BBS.

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## TigerSoul925 (Jan 12, 2016)

v7 said:


> The wakelock in 6.x isn't draining,although it shows up in BBS.
> 
> ___
> v7
> XDA Assist

Click to collapse



Oh, so it's not really active during screen off? Funny thing is, if I leave the notification and don't do anything about it, I don't get the wakelock anymore. Change the three suggestions and I get the wakelock.

What's the correct way of disabling this notification on 6.0? I don't want to block notifications for google play services as it tells me a whole lot more than just about updates. It's android wear stuff, updates etc.


----------



## v7 (Jan 12, 2016)

TigerSoul925 said:


> Oh, so it's not really active during screen off? Funny thing is, if I leave the notification and don't do anything about it, I don't get the wakelock anymore. Change the three suggestions and I get the wakelock.
> 
> What's the correct way of disabling this notification on 6.0? I don't want to block notifications for google play services as it tells me a whole lot more than just about updates. It's android wear stuff, updates etc.

Click to collapse



I'm still on 5.1.1.Are you on stock?

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## TigerSoul925 (Jan 12, 2016)

v7 said:


> I'm still on 5.1.1.Are you on stock?
> 
> ___
> v7
> XDA Assist

Click to collapse



I'm on 6.0.1 stock


----------



## v7 (Jan 12, 2016)

TigerSoul925 said:


> I'm on 6.0.1 stock

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if you can turn off that specific notification.Have you tried asking in your device forum?

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## TigerSoul925 (Jan 12, 2016)

v7 said:


> I'm not sure if you can turn off that specific notification.Have you tried asking in your device forum?
> 
> ___
> v7
> XDA Assist

Click to collapse



I'm discussing the matter in another persons thread about disabling it. I've made some investigation and as it looks now the only way is to disable notifications for the entire framework or using notifyclean.

A pretty ****ty list of options for accomplishing such a simple task really.


----------



## Acid2910 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks, its work


----------



## urnamese3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey @v7 now the app is called autostarts in the F-Droid repo not autoruns


----------



## v7 (Jan 20, 2016)

kal eh said:


> Hey @v7 now the app is called autostarts in the F-Droid repo not autoruns

Click to collapse



OP edited :good:

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## vkumarytb (Jan 21, 2016)

Google still find ways to eat my battery ...thank u google

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## voguemaster (Jan 24, 2016)

*Check out my alternate solution*



v7 said:


> The wakelock in 6.x isn't draining,although it shows up in BBS.
> 
> ___
> v7
> XDA Assist

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-to-fix-data-battery-drain-t3298080

It isn't handset specific or play services specific. It does require ROOT though.


----------



## Caddos (Jan 29, 2016)

Testing now, i publish the results later.


----------



## Triggerfinger68 (Jan 29, 2016)

Doesn't work for S3, can 't find boolean in update.xml


----------



## Caddos (Jan 29, 2016)

Not work, and i use you guide and not work again 

Google play services 7.5.71


----------



## v7 (Jan 30, 2016)

Caddos said:


> Not work, and i use you guide and not work again
> 
> Google play services 7.5.71

Click to collapse



Screen On (): 48 m 59 s  25.4%

Screen was active for 48 minutes.Head over to my thread and read the FAQ in post #6.Then post me a dump as mentioned in it.I'll take a look 

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## Caddos (Jan 30, 2016)

v7 said:


> Screen On (): 48 m 59 s  25.4%
> 
> Screen was active for 48 minutes.Head over to my thread and read the FAQ in post #6.Then post me a dump as mentioned in it.I'll take a look
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, i send again


----------



## Sincerity4 (Mar 7, 2016)

I follow all steps.
But always see "unfortunately google play services has stopped"
This is terrible
ok, next follow your advice and set KEEP AWAKE enabled
it works untill reboot device
after reboot SystemUpdateService works again

CM11 Android 4.4.4
Google Play Service 8.4.89


----------



## cridemichel (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I want to report also my experience being possibly useful to someone else. 
In my case (cyanogemod 11.0 on a samsung galaxy s-plus GT-I9001) I followed all steps suggested in the first post except that (i) I set  "keep awake" enabled and (ii) I kill "google play services" on startup once using Automagic (but you can use whatever other app you like to do that, like Tasker, Macrodroid, AutomateIt, etc). It seems that with "keep awake" enabled after system booting "google play services" app remains awake all the time preventing the phone from sleeping, but if you kill it once everything is fine afterward,

Cristiano


----------



## webfrm (May 10, 2016)

*Damn Google play*

Yeah I am having same experience as everyone else.  I also can't seem to disable the services.  When I try to disable the play services systemupdateservices I get an error that I can't change it (using autostarts) and claims I may not have root.  I know I have root because so many other apps (RomToolBox Pro, Tasker, etc) that I own have been granted root.  So if anyone has a suggestion using anything in xposed (appsxposed) or anything I already purchased to address this to address it I'm open. But this BS of Google constant push of updating GooglePlayServices (can't seem to stop that) to end up screwing my tweaks on my battery optimization is really getting old.


----------



## lace_hvc (May 26, 2016)

Since I get 'google play services has stopped' message when denying 'wake up' and 'keep awake' of google play services in the privacy guard, i allowed both and turned ON system update service in google play services with an app called 'disable service' (system update service always starts disabled leading to wake locks from time to time).

I dont get any wakelocks and no 'google play services has stopped' message, especially when using location services.

Unfortunately, the system update service starts disabled after every reboot, forcing me to enable it every time. but i dont experience any errors this way.

Any other combination always lead to 'google play services has stopped' or to wakelocks.

Hope this helps someone. Im on CM11.


----------



## xda26 (Aug 9, 2016)

work on mine


----------



## studiorat (Sep 17, 2016)

System Update Services ....I cant find within Startups app under Start ups or All any Idea where ai can find them....I do have privacy mgr, Built into my rom and have keep Awake off on Google Play Service and Also Google System Framework

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jlb1959.01 (Mar 17, 2017)

I also can not find system update within the app,I'm on xdabbeb 3.1... no way to control Google play or frame work??, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.appops,has been installed and doesn't appear to work either..


----------



## phantomhell (Sep 20, 2017)

Play service is needed by most apps but it's a battery eater


----------

